# Pets! <3



## Lolipup (Feb 17, 2015)

So I've gotten myself a little bit curious! who on TBT has pets?? It's something that has crossed my mind quite a bit, our fuzzy little companions should get some recognition too! ^^

So I wanted to ask anyone that has a pet, to go ahead and post a picture of them so we can see the little cuties! <3 








~-----------------------------------------------------------------~​



I'll be starting off with my bby, This is Muffin! she is a toy dachshund and 9 years old, she's a old little lady but boy is she the best, she's always wanting to cuddle and is all around loving, she loves going to the dog park and playing 'Pirate' trying to explore and dig up random things. ^^ Also yes, in one of the pictures she's wearing clothes, she actually pouts and cries unless she has them sometimes, as when it's cold (October where I live is quite cold.) she likes to wear jammies, because dachshunds tend to get cold at night. </3 ​


----------



## kosaki (Feb 17, 2015)

i have fish!


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Feb 17, 2015)

I have the best cat in the entire world.  This is Merlin.
https://scontent-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=989bf4ed6d22b239c436ac30f06445f3&oe=558D9ABF


He's adorable and loving and I have been with him for three years.
https://scontent-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=26f6b7cdac0f33eb35b2601464a5bb8b&oe=5595906D

I would do anything for this cat.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 17, 2015)

kosaki said:


> i have fish!


 lol, go ahead and show off the fish then! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Watchingthetreetops said:


> I have the best cat in the entire world.  This is Merlin.
> https://scontent-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=989bf4ed6d22b239c436ac30f06445f3&oe=558D9ABF
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh my goodness, that cat is adorable! ;w; the way he's just in the box, I love that. <3 does he like to hide in boxes a lot??


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Feb 17, 2015)

He doesn't get into boxes very much, except for his food box.  For some reason, though, at the time that picture was taken, he got inside and was meowing at me.  So I took him out, and then he jumped back in and meowed at me again.  He likes to talk a lot.  I moved into a place with other cats and when he sees them, he'll give me these little chirp-like meows to warn me of other cats.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 17, 2015)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> He doesn't get into boxes very much, except for his food box.  For some reason, though, at the time that picture was taken, he got inside and was meowing at me.  So I took him out, and then he jumped back in and meowed at me again.  He likes to talk a lot.  I moved into a place with other cats and when he sees them, he'll give me these little chirp-like meows to warn me of other cats.


Aww....That's just so cute though! ;w; It's like he was telling you that it was his box, like "look Mama/Papa! I got a box." that just...it melts my heart ~ ;w; and how he warns you is cute too! <3


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Feb 17, 2015)

My ******* cat.



Spoiler


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 17, 2015)

MermaidSong said:


> My ******* cat.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 Which one is the pet, you or the cat? D:* *SHOT*-* no seriously it looks like they are in charge lol, still adorable never the less! <3


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Feb 17, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Aww....That's just so cute though! ;w; It's like he was telling you that it was his box, like "look Mama/Papa! I got a box." that just...it melts my heart ~ ;w; and how he warns you is cute too! <3



Yes.  I wish I understood him, he makes sure to talk to me every day and I love it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MermaidSong said:


> My ******* cat.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Sweet lord, I love this picture so much.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 17, 2015)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> Yes.  I wish I understood him, he makes sure to talk to me every day and I love it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Awww! well I'm sure you understand him in your own way. ;w; That's really cute though~ my doggie whines a lot to let me know when she needs something, but that's about it, so that's pretty special to know he tries to talk! <3


----------



## Lissly (Feb 17, 2015)

This is my little girl Gizmo who i put to sleep a week ago today =(
--------------------------


Spoiler







Gizmo On The Left Jaeger On The Right =)
---------------------------


Spoiler


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 17, 2015)

Lissly said:


> This is my little girl Gizmo who i put to sleep a week ago today =(
> --------------------------
> 
> 
> ...



oh my gawd honey I'm so sorry to hear that....but they are both precious. ;w; honestly I'm curious what kind of dog Jaeger is?? I really love those colours, looks like an oreo! <3


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Feb 17, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Which one is the pet, you or the cat? D:* *SHOT*-* no seriously it looks like they are in charge lol, still adorable never the less! <3





Watchingthetreetops said:


> Sweet lord, I love this picture so much.


He didn't get up even when I went to the fridge and rummaged through it. My mom had to shake his treat bag to get him to leave.


----------



## Franny (Feb 17, 2015)

oh boy, do i have pets. specifically, cats. we took in a cat for our friend at the beginning of last summer, but that friend didn't tell us, yoo-hoo, she's expecting babies! we went from 4 adorable kitties to 7. some may say that our house is the crazy cat lady household, but i say, the more the better! more kittens mean more snuggling and more love.
heres a picture i have of our first kitten, nintendo. it's a cheezy name, but my brother named her.
fair warning, this is a pretty big picture.


Spoiler






that picture is pretty old, she's way bigger and now has colour in her eyes. if i can get another picture of her i can, she's very shy though.
here's another one of the kittens, again an old one.


Spoiler






and thats all the pictures on my computer. the rest are on my phone.
this thread is great though, i love seeing other peoples pets. it's just such a nice addition to the family to have a pet, and they're so loving.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lissly said:


> This is my little girl Gizmo who i put to sleep a week ago today =(
> --------------------------
> 
> 
> ...



adorable dogs! i'm sorry for your loss, gizmo looked like an extremely amazing pet to have. hopefully you'll keep your fond memories of her close in your mind and heart!


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 17, 2015)

Sucre said:


> oh boy, do i have pets. specifically, cats. we took in a cat for our friend at the beginning of last summer, but that friend didn't tell us, yoo-hoo, she's expecting babies! we went from 4 adorable kitties to 7. some may say that our house is the crazy cat lady household, but i say, the more the better! more kittens mean more snuggling and more love.
> heres a picture i have of our first kitten, nintendo. it's a cheezy name, but my brother named her.
> fair warning, this is a pretty big picture.
> 
> ...



Can I please just tell you that Nintendo is adorable?! ;w; I want to squeeze her paw, she looks so cute and fluffy~ of course, I would love some new photos so we can all see the colour in her eyes but I don't really mind, it's cute either way! <3 

Aww, welp I made this thread to let people show off their fluffy companions, because lets face it...we ALL love our pets, big, small, fluffy, scales, it doesn't matter, they are a HUGE part of our family! though...sadly we don't get to rant about them as much, and they don't get to be talked about as much when you're out with your friends, because no one wants to let you talk your animals, or it might seem awkward. D; so I think this thread will help everyone get to rant about our fluffies as much as we want~ ^^ Teehee!


----------



## Franny (Feb 17, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Can I please just tell you that Nintendo is adorable?! ;w; I want to squeeze her paw, she looks so cute and fluffy~ of course, I would love some new photos so we can all see the colour in her eyes but I don't really mind, it's cute either way! <3
> 
> Aww, welp I made this thread to let people show off their fluffy companions, because lets face it...we ALL love our pets, big, small, fluffy, scales, it doesn't matter, they are a HUGE part of our family! though...sadly we don't get to rant about them as much, and they don't get to be talked about as much when you're out with your friends, because no one wants to let you talk your animals, or it might seem awkward. D; so I think this thread will help everyone get to rant about our fluffies as much as we want~ ^^ Teehee!



definitely! she is a beautiful cat, and you wouldn't believe it but her sister rosie is even fluffier. i should have some updated pictures of them somewhere on my phone, i'll be sure to get them soon.

i havent seen much talk about pets here either, i'll see a picture every once in a while but nothing special. pets really are important and life changing, and everyone deserves to have them to feel the love and care from a special animal close to you! i love animals so much, and i love playing with my pets and others. i especially like seeing rescue stories of smaller animals, or even older ones, and them being taken in and giving life anew. just warms my heart!


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 17, 2015)

Okay, this is my newest little guy. I just picked him up yesterday and he's very shy, but I managed to snap a few pics when he emerged from hiding.~


Spoiler: Miles!











I also managed to capture him mid-grooming and thought he looked so cute. xD


Spoiler: Grooming!











unfortunately he has to make a vet trip this week because he has bladder problems. ;o;​


----------



## Franny (Feb 17, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> Okay, this is my newest little guy. I just picked him up yesterday and he's very shy, but I managed to snap a few pics when he emerged from hiding.~
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Miles!
> ...



DAAAAAAW! he's so adorable! does he have a name yet? 
hopefully the vets will be able to fix him up nice and well ;w;


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 17, 2015)

Sucre said:


> DAAAAAAW! he's so adorable! does he have a name yet?
> hopefully the vets will be able to fix him up nice and well ;w;



Yes, I called him Miles! It was he first thing that came to mind when I saw him so I kept it. ;v;

I hope so too, he's not used to being picked up yet so it'll be a mission transferring him to the vet haha.


----------



## Franny (Feb 17, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> Yes, I called him Miles! It was he first thing that came to mind when I saw him so I kept it. ;v;
> 
> I hope so too, he's not used to being picked up yet so it'll be a mission transferring him to the vet haha.



miles is a unique and cute name  very nice!

you could try to coax him into a cage, not exactly chase or scare him in but try to guide him over.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 17, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> Yes, I called him Miles! It was he first thing that came to mind when I saw him so I kept it. ;v;
> 
> I hope so too, he's not used to being picked up yet so it'll be a mission transferring him to the vet haha.


 Awww, he's adorable!~~~ ^^ I love him already! I honestly think he's a lot more interesting than an original orange colour. <3 however, I hope he'll be okay! ;w; Keep me updated after he goes to the vet, eep!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sucre said:


> definitely! she is a beautiful cat, and you wouldn't believe it but her sister rosie is even fluffier. i should have some updated pictures of them somewhere on my phone, i'll be sure to get them soon.
> 
> i havent seen much talk about pets here either, i'll see a picture every once in a while but nothing special. pets really are important and life changing, and everyone deserves to have them to feel the love and care from a special animal close to you! i love animals so much, and i love playing with my pets and others. i especially like seeing rescue stories of smaller animals, or even older ones, and them being taken in and giving life anew. just warms my heart!


 Eeep! you've got me so excited for the updated pictures, I feel like a kid at a candy store, but honestly waiting for cute fluffy animal pictures is like the same thing! <3

and honestly I agree, we need more pet discussions, more pets in general! the more the merrier. ^^


----------



## queertactics (Feb 17, 2015)

THIS IS THE BEST THREAD I AM SO GLAD YOU MADE THIS THANK YOU 

omg i have to find a good picture of my dog but i love love love love love love love love love looking at other peoples pets you're all wonderful and your animals are adorable and fantastic

this is my dog her name is Sugar i have had her for 11 years 
she is 15 and going blind in both eyes and she has to wear a dog diaper because she's incontinent because she's old bUT SHES MY BEST FRIEND IN THE WHOLE WORLD 




this is The General he died last year because he was an outdoor cat because i'm deathly allergic to cats but he was a stray and i fed him; he got hit by a car so we put him to sleep 



they were pretty chill with eachother actually


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Feb 17, 2015)

Aww, cute


----------



## Franny (Feb 17, 2015)

eek! some of my kitty pictures are missing  oh well, i have to snap some more eventually. for now, heres what ive got:
the middle of the three kittens, rosie, named after the peppy blue cat (in fact all of the kittens have video game related names.)
this picture is from a few days ago.


Spoiler






this little white one here is... well she has an odd name, lets just call her lizzie. i'd say the name but i'm not sure if its appropriate for forums. to give you an idea, she was named by my very flamboyant, drunk uncle. he's an amazing guy.


Spoiler






 i feel so blessed to have her, shes an adorable and lovable kitty. her heterochromia signifies a health issue she has though, at least what my mother says: she cant meow, she squeaks! her vocal cords so to say werent able to develop right, so she sounds like a cute little squeaky toy 
the picture below is my eldest cat, sassy. i've had her since i was 2.. and i'm 15 now. she's a cranky old lady, but she absolutely loves warm hugs and snuggles. its hard to sit down without her jumping in your lap and falling asleep. she's supremely fluffy, and her purrs sound like car engines, so loud! but she's an amazing cat never the less, and a very healthy one at that!



Spoiler







here's one of nintendo sleeping, and rosie. sorry for the poor lighting, we were watching a movie 


Spoiler







also, this last picture is the only one i have of this cat. i got her from my ex. her name is panterra. i guess its a band name or something?
not sure, but she's an odd one. she loves rolling around on the dirty carpets, she's like a swiffer duster. she always has dirt or crumbs or even wrappers on her furr. she also loves lazer pointers.
i dunno why i love this picture so much, i laugh when i see it. 



Spoiler






if you cant tell, i love my cats to the moon and back. sorry for all the text


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 17, 2015)

queertactics said:


> THIS IS THE BEST THREAD I AM SO GLAD YOU MADE THIS THANK YOU
> 
> omg i have to find a good picture of my dog but i love love love love love love love love love looking at other peoples pets you're all wonderful and your animals are adorable and fantastic


 Awww~~!! you are so very very welcome! ^^ Please do get the doggie pictures~~ <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sucre said:


> eek! some of my kitty pictures are missing  oh well, i have to snap some more eventually. for now, heres what ive got:
> the middle of the three kittens, rosie, named after the peppy blue cat (in fact all of the kittens have video game related names.)
> this picture is from a few days ago.
> 
> ...


 HELP I'M *****ING, SO MANY CUTE CATS I DON'T KNOW HOW TO EXPRESS MY LOVE FOR THEM EQUALLY. ;w; they are so precious!!


----------



## Franny (Feb 17, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Awww~~!! you are so very very welcome! ^^ Please do get the doggie pictures~~ <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> HELP I'M *****ING, SO MANY CUTE CATS I DON'T KNOW HOW TO EXPRESS MY LOVE FOR THEM EQUALLY. ;w; they are so precious!!



eeee, i'm glad you think so! i believe theyre precious too. 
recently panterra and lizzie were fixed so, now i can finally spend time with my cats without them trying to sing mating calls to all the stray cats outside ;w; gets annoying at 5 am hearing constant "MRRRROWWWW" from them


----------



## queertactics (Feb 17, 2015)

queertactics said:


> THIS IS THE BEST THREAD I AM SO GLAD YOU MADE THIS THANK YOU
> 
> omg i have to find a good picture of my dog but i love love love love love love love love love looking at other peoples pets you're all wonderful and your animals are adorable and fantastic
> 
> ...



~*~**~**~*~~ i found them ~*~**~*~*~*


----------



## Franny (Feb 17, 2015)

queertactics said:


> ~*~**~**~*~~ i found them ~*~**~*~*~*



sugar is absolutely adorable! i like her name too  same with the general, it's tragic that his life ended that way though


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 17, 2015)

I have a cute little Shih-Tzu.


----------



## Franny (Feb 17, 2015)

jobby47 said:


> I have a cute little Shih-Tzu.



do you happen to have any pictures? shih-tzus are adorable <3


----------



## queertactics (Feb 17, 2015)

Sucre said:


> sugar is absolutely adorable! i like her name too  same with the general, it's tragic that his life ended that way though



BLESS THANKS 

yeah, urban cat populations are just sad in general (no pun intended). there're just too many of 'em, and since they keep rodent populations down, for the most part cities just spay/neuter them and leave them where they are. (that's why, if you ever see a stray cat with a knick in it's ear or like the tip of the ear cut off, that's an Animal Control mark to show that the cat is spayed/neutered. it _could_ be from a fight but generally the former is more common). 

he had it decent while i had him! that's just what i try and tell myself. he had a box on my porch to sleep in (with warm blankets) and kibble and table scraps, and i let him in the house sometimes (he really liked carpet? he's like, rubbing on the carpet in that picture), and any time he got in a fight i'd treat his wounds (he'd_ let_ me put rubbing alcohol on open wounds. that **** _hurts_ but he _let _me. he wouldn't even hiss. it was so incredible) 

it's still awful but that's kind of just how it is i guess;;; gotta focus on the good instead of the bad, etc *shrugs*


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 17, 2015)

OMG SUGAR, she's so cute and I can't, I just want to pet everything, this thread has so many cute pictures already just oh my gawd ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



jobby47 said:


> I have a cute little Shih-Tzu.


 Post a picture! <3


----------



## deerui (Feb 17, 2015)

Pixie, A five year old chihuahua

though, she is missing a leg and was abused :c 

but, it's okay, we've had her for 3 weeks and she is soo sweet.





Spoiler: pixie








though, I have seven cats, and one follows you everywhere and is so fat, she is bigger than pixie, she is a baby and she always rolls around to be stomach rubbed!
and, I have a boxer and Shihtzu mix cx scout


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 17, 2015)

deerui said:


> Pixie, A five year old chihuahua
> 
> though, she is missing a leg and was abused :c
> 
> ...


oh my gawd I LOVE pixie, she is simply precious! ;w; for real she is, and the others sound quite adorable too! <3 you have so many animals, its amazing!


----------



## queertactics (Feb 17, 2015)

deerui said:


> Pixie, A five year old chihuahua
> 
> though, she is missing a leg and was abused :c
> 
> ...



wait, i remember this! didn't you ask for art of her? like earlier this month or so? 

either way she's a total cutie omg i'm always so glad when i see disabled pups get love. does she walk okay?


----------



## deerui (Feb 18, 2015)

queertactics said:


> wait, i remember this! didn't you ask for art of her? like earlier this month or so?
> 
> either way she's a total cutie omg i'm always so glad when i see disabled pups get love. does she walk okay?



haha yes i did ask for art of her c;

and, she walks perfectly but she's super lazy, she's sleeping on me right now haha


----------



## oath2order (Feb 18, 2015)

4 dogs all varying pitbull mixes


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Feb 18, 2015)

This is my dog Sparky he is 3 years old 


Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler










This last one is the most recent picture of him


Spoiler


----------



## Piggles (Feb 18, 2015)

Heres my girl Poppy.


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Feb 18, 2015)

love this thread so much, so here is a bump


----------



## mdchan (Feb 18, 2015)

My boy, nearly five years old, who unfortunately passed away about two weeks ago due to complications after surgery (believed to be an allergic reaction to a medication).



Spoiler: Tiger










He was very talkative, a bit of a goof, and very spoiled in love and attention (and toys which he rarely played with, though he loved the home-made kickeroo I put together for him).  He wasn't too playful, and had no interest in the laser pointer past his first birthday, but would greet me whenever I came home...even if it was just a 15 minute trip to the supermarket, he'd be there by the door the second he heard the key in the lock.

Rescued from a shelter when he was about six months old, though I'm not sure who chose whom.  XD


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Feb 18, 2015)

mdchan said:


> My boy, nearly five years old, who unfortunately passed away about two weeks ago due to complications after surgery (believed to be an allergic reaction to a medication).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This touch my heart and i am sorry for your loss i know how it feels


----------



## fup10k (Feb 18, 2015)

mdchan said:


> My boy, nearly five years old, who unfortunately passed away about two weeks ago due to complications after surgery (believed to be an allergic reaction to a medication).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poor sweetheart ;A; It must have been so hard to lose him. My sincerest condolences.
Such a handsome cat too <3 I'm sure he's getting all the ladies at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Feb 18, 2015)

fup10k said:


> Poor sweetheart ;A; It must have been so hard to lose him. My sincerest condolences.
> Such a handsome cat too <3 I'm sure he's getting all the ladies at the rainbow bridge.



You saying "rainbow bridge" made me remember the card that mentioned that on it when i had to put one of my dogs down


----------



## fup10k (Feb 18, 2015)

Ninja_Fridge said:


> You saying "rainbow bridge" made me remember the card that mentioned that on it when i had to put one of my dogs down



"'There is a bridge connecting Heaven and Earth. It is called the Rainbow Bridge because of its many colors. Just this side of the Rainbow Bridge there is a land of meadows, hills and valleys with lush green grass.

When a beloved pet dies, the pet goes to this place. There is always food and water and warm spring weather. All the animals who have been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by.

The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. Her bright eyes are intent; her eager body begins to quiver. Suddenly she begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, her legs carrying her faster and faster. You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross the Rainbow Bridge together, never again to be separated."​
It makes me cry every time! I'm such a sap....


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Feb 18, 2015)

fup10k said:


> "'There is a bridge connecting Heaven and Earth. It is called the Rainbow Bridge because of its many colors. Just this side of the Rainbow Bridge there is a land of meadows, hills and valleys with lush green grass.
> 
> When a beloved pet dies, the pet goes to this place. There is always food and water and warm spring weather. All the animals who have been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by.
> 
> ...



This almost made me cry. Its really emotional


----------



## fup10k (Feb 18, 2015)

Aaaah I have to post something happier, I'm so emotional now lol.

Here's some pictures of my handsome boys! 





My ferret Raiju (2 years old)





My ferret Shiri (1 1/2 years old)





My huge Ryukin Suna (About 2) with the small Antares when I first got him (approx 6 months)
Suna is about 8" (Including tail) for size reference, haha. He dug up all of the plants right before that picture. >A> he's a brat.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Feb 18, 2015)

Your ferrets are adorable.  I always wanted ferrets.  And bunnies.

Merlin does this thing where he'll pull at things with his paws.  For example, the stuff under my computer.  So my computer is a laptop and can overheat easily.  Because of this, it's always raised on two books.  I don't really move it around because I want it to last me a while.  And I always end up putting pens under there.  Merlin, whilst in my lap, will put his paw under the computer and start pulling stuff out to try and look at them, (and I think he doesn't like stuff under stuff?).  That is my story.


----------



## deerui (Feb 18, 2015)

AWE I've always wanted a ferret but my parent say they look like rats ; v ;;


----------



## fup10k (Feb 18, 2015)

deerui said:


> AWE I've always wanted a ferret but my parent say they look like rats ; v ;;



Well.... if they say that again you can tell them "No actually, they eat rats." It might make them a little more likeable if they don't like rats? lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 18, 2015)

I have 2 cats and 3 chickens. We want a doggy too :')

- - - Post Merge - - -

Cats are the best though.


----------



## Improv (Feb 18, 2015)

hello here is my pitbull: http://i.imgur.com/EG6PXWE.jpg it's a huge picture but i love him so much ok
and here is my chihuahua: http://i.imgur.com/FxJaOkM.jpg not the best picture but again love him so much


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 18, 2015)

Improv said:


> hello here is my pitbull: http://i.imgur.com/EG6PXWE.jpg it's a huge picture but i love him so much ok
> and here is my chihuahua: http://i.imgur.com/FxJaOkM.jpg not the best picture but again love him so much


 I just wanted to say I LOVE your pit! he is absolutely lovely, and your Chihuahua has a BEAUTIFUL coat, may I ask their names?? <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



fup10k said:


> Aaaah I have to post something happier, I'm so emotional now lol.
> 
> Here's some pictures of my handsome boys!
> 
> ...


Eeeeep!! I absolutely love your ferrets! <3 I love ferrets in general because are they such sweethearts and collect treasures usually, but it's really sweet. ^^ but awwww, such a silly boy digging up the plants. ;w; I'm sorry to hear that lol~


----------



## Improv (Feb 18, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> I just wanted to say I LOVE your pit! he is absolutely lovely, and your Chihuahua has a BEAUTIFUL coat, may I ask their names?? <3



hehe thank you!!! my pit's name is murphy (yea don't ask idk) and my chihuahua's is poppy. ^^


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 18, 2015)

Piggles said:


> View attachment 84484
> 
> Heres my girl Poppy.


 oh wow, such a pose! ^^ she's adorable!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Improv said:


> hehe thank you!!! my pit's name is murphy (yea don't ask idk) and my chihuahua's is poppy. ^^


Teehee, of course! I absolutely LOVE doggies! and Pitbulls happen to be one of my favorites, they are so loving! ^^ I'm happy to know their names~ <3 Murphy and Poppy are great and beautiful!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ninja_Fridge said:


> This is my dog Sparky he is 3 years old
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


oh my, what a fluffball! ;w; I'm loving his little outfit. <3 he's working it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> 4 dogs all varying pitbull mixes


do you have any pictures?? ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> I have 2 cats and 3 chickens. We want a doggy too :')
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Cats are the best though.


 I really want a picture of the chickens, I love chickens. ;w; but the kitty's too! I'm so conflicted, you should show! <3

All animals are best


----------



## lunathenia (Feb 18, 2015)

2 dogs i want a hedgehog


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 18, 2015)

lunathenia said:


> 2 dogs i want a hedgehog


Pictures?? <3


----------



## Brackets (Feb 18, 2015)

my rabbit, Smoki - she's almost 8 now 
excuse the poo


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 18, 2015)

Brackets said:


> View attachment 84504
> my rabbit, Smoki - she's almost 8 now
> excuse the poo


It's a rabbit, it's a rabbit it's a rabbit!! ;w; oh my gosh I am SO excited right now it is a fluffy rabbit! <3 <3 <3 I love her, Smoki is super cute and I love her like wow! so cute, so pretty, I love the colour of her fur too! ^^

It is excused. <3


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 18, 2015)

This is my little pudgemuffin, Ruby. :3

We adopted her from a shelter two years ago (her 'liberation day' anniversary was on the fifth of this month, haha) when she was like 2ish, so she's 4ish now. This little sweetpea, oh my goodness. I could talk about her for hours. BLESS THIS THREAD.

Her papers included a letter from one of her previous owners. I guess what happened was, she belonged to someone in a condominium complex as a kitten, but that person either died or moved away and left her behind :c She got into a lot of scrapes and scuffles with local strays and was pretty beat up sometimes when this person would see her. She also apparently just chilled in the middle of the road and wouldn't move for cars, instead expecting the cars to go around her (which thankfully they did) and when she had enough of the outdoorsy life, she picked this family and would try to get inside their house every time they opened the door, lol. Then they made the mistake of feeding her, so clearly she wasn't going to leave them alone after that 

Buuut when they took her in, they discovered that her trauma re: other animals meant she was always on the offensive. She had a cat that was twice her size scared to death of her and was barely tolerant of their dog, but she was sweet as could be with all the PEOPLE in the house. So they couldn't keep her since she didn't get along with the other pets. Her adoption requirements said she had to be the only animal in the household, and since we'd lost our previous beloved cat a couple years prior, that requirement was met! The shelter wouldn't do same-day adoptions so I spent two and a half nerve-wracking nail-biting days by the phone hoping they wouldn't turn us down. Thankfully they finally called and we picked her up like, within the hour.

She's such a cuddlebug. She snuggles with everybody who comes to this house. You'd never know she was a vicious bully with other animals (thanks to being beat up all the time while she was outside... not because she's a meanie!) and isn't shy AT ALL. Huge change from all my previous cats that I've had between families. She refuses to sit NEXT to you, she wants to be ON you, and she prefers to play completely by herself with these little puffy fuzzball things... but she meows at them. Loudly. So sometimes we hear her thundering down the hallway in the middle of the night, meowing, and we know she's playing. When we first got her though it terrified me, I thought she was hurt or something. Nope. Just weird. 


(I was lying on my side and she climbed up on the side of my leg/hip/butt area so this picture is angled really strangely but yeah. Lookit dat face.


----------



## Brackets (Feb 18, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> It's a rabbit, it's a rabbit it's a rabbit!! ;w; oh my gosh I am SO excited right now it is a fluffy rabbit! <3 <3 <3 I love her, Smoki is super cute and I love her like wow! so cute, so pretty, I love the colour of her fur too! ^^
> 
> It is excused. <3



aww thank you! Yeah she's adorable isn't she


----------



## Mango (Feb 18, 2015)

we have a lot of adult cats and only 2 are under 5, they're turning 3 and we've had them since they were little peanuts, and we have 3 dogs, a chiuhahua, a plotthound, and a great dane.


----------



## Franny (Feb 18, 2015)

fup10k said:


> Aaaah I have to post something happier, I'm so emotional now lol.
> 
> Here's some pictures of my handsome boys!
> 
> ...



FERRETS!! ahh!! theyre so adorable!


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 18, 2015)

This is my soul mate, Buster. He is my best friend and my husband's as well. We love him more then we love ourselves lol he's almost 10! Years old and is my little old old man. I love when his beard is just right and he looks like the monopoly man lol


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Feb 19, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> oh wow, such a pose! ^^ she's adorable!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



He is the nicest dog in the world. you can do anything to him like take a treat out of his mouth. If you were wondering he is a shichon which is a mix between a Bichon Frise and a Shih Tzu.


----------



## Franny (Feb 19, 2015)

Diamondarcadia said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awww! what a cutie patootie! buster is such a cute name for a dog, and it suits him well!


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 19, 2015)

My darling, Pronto. <3
She kinda looks lika a badass in this pic, but she's really sweet.


----------



## Franny (Feb 19, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> View attachment 84559
> My darling, Pronto. <3
> She kinda looks lika a badass in this pic, but she's really sweet.



she looks so fluffy!! aww c:


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 19, 2015)

Sucre said:


> she looks so fluffy!! aww c:



Her fur gets reeeally thick during winter (cuz winter is COLD in Sweden).


----------



## Franny (Feb 19, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> Her fur gets reeeally thick during winter (cuz winter is COLD in Sweden).



oooh yes! i can only imagine how cold it gets there. it's pretty cold here too but i've heard its ALOT worse there. one of my fave streamers is from sweden.
it's about -3 here with a -40 degree windchill... brr. i wish i could get thick fur like cats do during the winter ;3;


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

My pet rat, Rascal. <3

I also have two dogs, a cat, and lotsa fish, and a horse.


----------



## fup10k (Feb 19, 2015)

THERE'S JUST SO MANY CUTE PETS ON HERE THAT I CAN'T EVEN QUOTE TO COMMENT ON ALL OF THEM
Hooooly smokes they're so adorable ;A; 

I need all of them
I can't wait until I graduate and have a job and t o n s of pets lol


----------



## Coach (Feb 19, 2015)

I want these pets!

I had a fish, but it's in my relative's pond now


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 19, 2015)

I do have a few pets, actually! 

I have a kitty named Gracie who I love to bits. She's a tabby and we got her last April. She's a year old, give or take. (Bad mommy I know! My dad knows her exact age but he's not home right now!) 

I'll try and upload a photo. 

Hum. I can't get the uploads thing to work from my mobile, but I can link you to her! 

http://cdn.thecatsite.com/2/2d/2d620bf5_Gracie.jpeg

My baby *o*

We also own two birds, but they are more or less my brothers. I got to name one though! They are both budgies. He has a little blue and white guy named Squishy and a white guy named Snugglemuffin. I named the white guy hehehe. I don't have a picture of them since they never stay still. >~< Gracie doesn't either, though. The picture above was a total fluke lol.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 19, 2015)

Brackets said:


> aww thank you! Yeah she's adorable isn't she


She really is! I love her coat as well, it's really nice and looks soft to the touch. ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cheshire_Cat03 said:


> I do have a few pets, actually!
> 
> I have a kitty named Gracie who I love to bits. She's a tabby and we got her last April. She's a year old, give or take. (Bad mommy I know! My dad knows her exact age but he's not home right now!)
> 
> ...


oh wow, she's cute! she looks just so shocked to have a picture taken! <3 but it's really cute, your birds also sound adorable though! I love those names, they are really unique and cute. ;w; too bad they arecamera shy!

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkFox7 said:


> View attachment 84564
> 
> My pet rat, Rascal. <3
> 
> I also have two dogs, a cat, and lotsa fish, and a horse.


oh wowsies! I love him, how old is he?? I must know, he looks really young but I bet I'm wrong. <3 probably just looks handsome for his age??

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stalfos said:


> View attachment 84559
> My darling, Pronto. <3
> She kinda looks lika a badass in this pic, but she's really sweet.


aww, I love her eyes. <3 she does look really badarse! but I'm sure maybe she just needs to sneeze from the cold??

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mango said:


> we have a lot of adult cats and only 2 are under 5, they're turning 3 and we've had them since they were little peanuts, and we have 3 dogs, a chiuhahua, a plotthound, and a great dane.


Love the Free!Icon. <3 anyway, do you have pictures of them?? I don't' care if you have to post two times, go ahead and post the pictures! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Diamondarcadia said:


> View attachment 84526View attachment 84527
> 
> This is my soul mate, Buster. He is my best friend and my husband's as well. We love him more then we love ourselves lol he's almost 10! Years old and is my little old old man. I love when his beard is just right and he looks like the monopoly man lol


Awww! He's an oldie like my little Muffin. <3 he does seriously look like a monopoly piece though, he's so precious! I also love how hyper he seems in these pictures, he's like waiting to play and I love that. ^^ He looks loved!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ninja_Fridge said:


> He is the nicest dog in the world. you can do anything to him like take a treat out of his mouth. If you were wondering he is a shichon which is a mix between a Bichon Frise and a Shih Tzu.


Awwww...what a mellow doggie!! I'm guessing he's great with kids then?? ^^ a real family dog? but yes actually I was quite curious, that sounds like an adorable mix! <3


----------



## Beardo (Feb 19, 2015)

This is my cat Olive. She's fat and kinda annoying, but I love her.



On the right is Olive, and on the left is Sadie.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 19, 2015)

Beardo said:


> View attachment 84597
> 
> This is my cat Olive. She's fat and kinda annoying, but I love her.
> 
> ...


I love Sadie's coat oh my gawd ;w; it's so beautiful!  Olive is really fluffy though, and she looks like sherbet ice cream and I love that. <3


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 19, 2015)

Here is my puppy Momo 



He is almost 5 months old now! He is quite the little handful, but we love him of course 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww, my parents have a big orange cat too  very cute cats ^^ I miss having one.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Feb 19, 2015)

I don't mean to sound weird....but I love this thread.  I love seeing so much love for animals in one place.


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 19, 2015)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> I don't mean to sound weird....but I love this thread.  I love seeing so much love for animals in one place.



Not weird at all! I agree. Warm fuzzies literally and figuratively


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 19, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> Here is my puppy Momo
> 
> View attachment 84612
> 
> ...


 oh my! I love momo, what kind of doggie is he?? ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Watchingthetreetops said:


> I don't mean to sound weird....but I love this thread.  I love seeing so much love for animals in one place.


Oh no, it's not weird at all, that is exactly one of the reasons why I made this thread. ^^


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 20, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> oh my! I love momo, what kind of doggie is he?? ;w;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh no, it's not weird at all, that is exactly one of the reasons why I made this thread. ^^



Thank you!  Momo is a Pembroke Welsh Corgi!


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 20, 2015)

More Ruby:


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 20, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> More Ruby:
> 
> View attachment 84663


 We always enjoy more shots! <3 so feel free if you have anymore to just flaunt Ruby's good looks~

- - - Post Merge - - -



snapdragon said:


> Thank you!  Momo is a Pembroke Welsh Corgi!


eep! I love that, that is so cute just. ;w; I want one. <3


----------



## Bueller (Feb 20, 2015)

My spoiled shibe Peridan.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 20, 2015)

Bueller said:


> View attachment 84679
> 
> My spoiled shibe Peridan.


oh my goodness! is he wearing a hoodie? ;w; so cute!


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Feb 20, 2015)

Bueller said:


> View attachment 84679
> 
> My spoiled shibe Peridan.


I can't handle this cuteness.  What have you done to me?


----------



## Bueller (Feb 20, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> oh my goodness! is he wearing a hoodie? ;w; so cute!



Thanks, I think he's cute too.  And yes, he's wearing my hoodie.



Watchingthetreetops said:


> I can't handle this cuteness.  What have you done to me?



That's all him - I am to blame for nothing.


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 20, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> More Ruby:
> 
> View attachment 84663



YOUR KIK LOOKS SO SOFT @@


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 20, 2015)

She is! No joke, she's the softest cat I've ever touched. She eats better than I do (lol) and they say the quality of an animal's diet shows in their coat so I guess it's working, haha


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 21, 2015)

I just wanted to randomly thank everyone that has posted pictures so far, you guys are amazing and I love that you're all sharing a part of your family with TBT, and they are adorable honestly, every single fuzzie is adorable.

Also, I want to encourage others to post more cute pet pictures because I honestly love the fuzzies~~ <3


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Feb 21, 2015)

Aww, Muffin is adorable!!  I have a guinea pig.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 21, 2015)

MeghanNewLeaf said:


> Aww, Muffin is adorable!!  I have a guinea pig.


 aww, thank you! ;w; though~ you should totally post a picture of the guinea pig! <3


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Feb 21, 2015)

I have a bunny rabbit!


----------



## Leela (Feb 21, 2015)

Ugh, I wish I had pets. I'd love to have a cat but my dad hates them. We can't have a dog either, because our house is empty for most of the day and we don't really think it's fair on the dog to leave it on its own for so long (and it might get injured or something and no one would know). My parents just think any other pets are a waste of time, so no pets for me.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 21, 2015)

A dog, for some reason.

I have one of those.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 21, 2015)

Leela said:


> Ugh, I wish I had pets. I'd love to have a cat but my dad hates them. We can't have a dog either, because our house is empty for most of the day and we don't really think it's fair on the dog to leave it on its own for so long (and it might get injured or something and no one would know). My parents just think any other pets are a waste of time, so no pets for me.



Awww D: /hugs

I think that's a fair point about dogs though - a lot of them need attention and hate being left alone for long periods of time, but cats would be perfect for your situation (depending on the cat - there are always exceptions that want to be with someone ALL THE TIME like my own little puffball).

As for other pets... they're totally not wastes of time. My family had snakes at one point and they were boring as hell (lol) but another friend of mine absolutely adores his own snakes and lizards, etc. I think generally reptiles are easier to take care of / more low-maintenance than like, hamsters and gerbils and stuff (but I'm not sure how the lifespans compare and I know not everybody is into the scalies)

A bunny might be an option, but they generally need their own space and you need to make sure there aren't any wires hanging out or they'll chew them o_o


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the wonderful comments on my dog, Buster. 

*lolipup* I had a guinea pig as well. His name was Kolzig, named after a famous hockey player by my husband. He ended up needing two surgeries for his overgrown molars but eventually passed away from some sort of lung infection. After over 4,000$ in exotic vet bills, we are sad he could not stick around to be with us for longer. He was 3 n half years old and adopted from an animal shelter:
*Kolzig... RIP my little buddy*



More *Buster pics*


----------



## Improv (Feb 21, 2015)

I had a guinea pig as well, died due to a URI two hours before his vet appointment.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 21, 2015)

If I posted pictures of every animal my family owns, I'd probably make the website explode because we own a lot of animals. a lot. I'll stick to talking about my prized fluffballs. WARNING: STRANGE NAMES AHEAD

So I have 4 cats, I'll list them in the order we got them. 

Almond Joy (AJ): My uncle found her on the side of the street and brought her to us about 3-5 years ago. She's black and white and my favorite cat out of the bunch. Almost every night I'll go up to my room and she's sitting in there. I'll get in bed and she'll jump up on it and try to break my nose by headbutting my face when she rubs her face against it. If you hadn't gathered it already, she loves me as much as I love her.

Fat Princess (FP): She was a kitten living in one of our barns when we found her. She's my second favorite behind AJ. We called her Fat Princess because she gained like 5 pounds within 2 weeks (keep in mind, we don't feed our kittens a lot of food that they don't need so this is a lot based on that), and she's now probably 2 or 3 years old, and has incredibly stubby legs. She's tiny, but I love her so much. 

Sophers: Sophers is a tabby-ish cat that we thought was a girl when we found him living in the barn as a kitten, and we later found out he was a boy. WHOOPS. Anyways, he's probably my least favorite mostly because he's always meowing and bugging me for food because I'm the one who usually feeds the cats, but he's very sweet and his tail is very fluffy. He reminds me of a raccoon, and he rolls over onto his side and back when I pet him like all of the others. <3

Sir Ribblesworth / The Gray Ninja: TGN is our most recent cat, and like FP and Sophers, he was living in our barn as a kitten. He's a solid gray that kind of looks blue, and we call him a ninja because we'd always see him walking around, look away for a couple seconds and BAM. He's long gone. But he's incredibly loving and matches up with AJ in terms of nose-breaking when he's rubbing against my face. 

I also have a dog named Velvet, and she's a Chow and some other kinds of dog we're not quite sure on yet. We got her from a shelter when we were returning another dog (Uno) we'd adopted that kept attacking the animals whenever he either escaped the house by getting out the door, or just running when we were walking him on a leash. Let me say this now, Velvet is much different from Uno in a lot of ways. Velvet was only about 1 and a half when we got her in July last year, and was kept in a cage and abused primarily by men (which explains why she barks and growls at them when they come into the house, but has no problems with women). So she had a lot of confidence issues, and kept her tail between her legs and would instantly drop to the ground whenever she got scared. She'd do this during a walk or around the house. It's been about 7 months, and she's a much different dog now. Energetic, tail up and wagging, and a little better around men (still does not like them though).


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 21, 2015)

Diamondarcadia said:


> Thanks everyone for the wonderful comments on my dog, Buster.
> 
> *lolipup* I had a guinea pig as well. His name was Kolzig, named after a famous hockey player by my husband. He ended up needing two surgeries for his overgrown molars but eventually passed away from some sort of lung infection. After over 4,000$ in exotic vet bills, we are sad he could not stick around to be with us for longer. He was 3 n half years old and adopted from an animal shelter:
> *Kolzig... RIP my little buddy*
> ...



More buster is always welcome here, he's one of my favorites and I will always accept his radiance here. <3 <3 <3

on another note...I-I am really sorry to hear about that...;w; I hate the feeling of losing a loved one and just....I really am sorry..I hope you know at least he's in a better place, surrounded by all of the things he loved to eat and just...sorry..;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kippla said:


> If I posted pictures of every animal my family owns, I'd probably make the website explode because we own a lot of animals. a lot. I'll stick to talking about my prized fluffballs. WARNING: STRANGE NAMES AHEAD
> 
> So I have 4 cats, I'll list them in the order we got them.
> 
> ...


 I do not CARE if it explodes, post away! D; I love the fluffies and they sound so cute!


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Feb 21, 2015)

My furbabies.

Kenobi is a Lhasa Apso/Toy Fox Terrier mix and he's super adorable and smart. Gizmo, my one year old Pomeranian...and my precious Princess Bun Bun McCloud. I had to make the extremely difficult decision to have her put to sleep last November...it really hasn't gotten any easier for me to deal with her being gone. That's why I'm going to get a tattoo (something I never thought I'd do) of her for my birthday.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 22, 2015)

Flutterlove said:


> View attachment 84857View attachment 84855View attachment 84856
> 
> My furbabies.
> 
> Kenobi is a Lhasa Apso/Toy Fox Terrier mix and he's super adorable and smart. Gizmo, my one year old Pomeranian...and my precious Princess Bun Bun McCloud. I had to make the extremely difficult decision to have her put to sleep last November...it really hasn't gotten any easier for me to deal with her being gone. That's why I'm going to get a tattoo (something I never thought I'd do) of her for my birthday.


 ....THOSE NAMES ARE ADORABLE IN AND OF THEMSELVES. ;w; so cute, I love Kenobi, that little tooth hanging out is the sweetest little thing! and Gizmo is just precious. <3 <3

h-however sorry to hear about princess bun bun mccloud...that is terrible..;w; I think that's wonderful to get something in memory of her...That way she can always be with you in spirit..and it would honour her name, I really am sorry for your loss..


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 22, 2015)

Spoiler: the fam doge







STAHP BEING SIDEWAYS


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Feb 22, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> ....THOSE NAMES ARE ADORABLE IN AND OF THEMSELVES. ;w; so cute, I love Kenobi, that little tooth hanging out is the sweetest little thing! and Gizmo is just precious. <3 <3
> 
> h-however sorry to hear about princess bun bun mccloud...that is terrible..;w; I think that's wonderful to get something in memory of her...That way she can always be with you in spirit..and it would honour her name, I really am sorry for your loss..



Thank you for your kind words.  She truly was one of a kind. There was this one time we had her out in the living room and she was doing binkies around the table...Kenobi kept chasing after her and she'd had enough, so she turned around and boxed him with her little bunny paws...cutest thing EVER.

Plus she chose us because me and my boyfriend went into the pet store one day and he stuck his hand into the enclosure, she hopped over from the opposite side, started licking his hand and wouldn't stop, hehe. So we knew she had to come home with us.


----------



## valval (Feb 22, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> More Ruby:
> 
> View attachment 84663



Ahhh, it's Rubby ;_; She's such a precious baby and I love her. I always feel the need to pet her when I see her.


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 22, 2015)

Meanwhile, here's what I have:



Spoiler: Warning: Large Image is Large









I told you. Her name is Chick Norris, and she's like a dog. She lives inside our house because she thinks she better than the other 11 chickens and doesn't want to be with them.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 22, 2015)

Flutterlove said:


> Thank you for your kind words.  She truly was one of a kind. There was this one time we had her out in the living room and she was doing binkies around the table...Kenobi kept chasing after her and she'd had enough, so she turned around and boxed him with her little bunny paws...cutest thing EVER.
> 
> Plus she chose us because me and my boyfriend went into the pet store one day and he stuck his hand into the enclosure, she hopped over from the opposite side, started licking his hand and wouldn't stop, hehe. So we knew she had to come home with us.


 Aww, Certainly ;w; Though that sounds so cute...I love that! <3 she sure knew how to defend herself, telling the doggie to let her be like that is just adorable, I wish it was recorded! teehee.

...;w; aww....oh man, I'm really sorry...if you ever want to talk about her, you can come here! ;w; it's for all pets, even pets that unfortunately....passed. If you want to ever just rant about her, you can do it here, and  everyone will understand. <3 I can't say I can help with grieving, but if I can, then I'll try. ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> Meanwhile, here's what I have:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh my goodness- D: it's so....angry looking, I love it! is she like the boss then??


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Feb 22, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Meanwhile, here's what I have:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG, her face is awesome...XD

And thanks, Lollipup. ^_^ I have so many pics of her and I love to show her off. She was such a pretty little bun.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 22, 2015)

Kippla said:


> If I posted pictures of every animal my family owns, I'd probably make the website explode because we own a lot of animals. a lot. I'll stick to talking about my prized fluffballs. WARNING: STRANGE NAMES AHEAD
> 
> So I have 4 cats, I'll list them in the order we got them.
> 
> ...



These are some of the best pet names I've ever heard, tbh.


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 22, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> oh my goodness- D: it's so....angry looking, I love it! is she like the boss then??



She's actually not mean at all! Well... most of the time. She likes to cuddle and will usually come and sit on your leg or climb up on the back of the couch and snuggle up against your face. She doesn't like to be petted much, but we have two that love it. ^w^

And she's like the boss of the hens at least. Out of the 12 chicks we got one turned out to be a rooster so he runs the show, but she's like second in command and bosses everyone around. xD



Flutterlove said:


> OMG, her face is awesome...XD



Hehe, I know right? She makes all kinds of faces. xD


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 22, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> She's actually not mean at all! Well... most of the time. She likes to cuddle and will usually come and sit on your leg or climb up on the back of the couch and snuggle up against your face. She doesn't like to be petted much, but we have two that love it. ^w^
> 
> And she's like the boss of the hens at least. Out of the 12 chicks we got one turned out to be a rooster so he runs the show, but she's like second in command and bosses everyone around. xD
> 
> ...


 You should take more pictures of her~ ~ <3 though I love her story! owo do you sometimes find her looking out the window like doggies tend to do, or no?? Just curious since you mentioned she has tendencies to act like a doggie. <3


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 22, 2015)

buump


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 23, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> You should take more pictures of her~ ~ <3 though I love her story! owo do you sometimes find her looking out the window like doggies tend to do, or no?? Just curious since you mentioned she has tendencies to act like a doggie. <3



I have loads of pics of all of them haha I'll definitely post some every now and then. And yeah she loves looking out the window. She'll come into my room when I'm sleeping, jump on my bed, and just stare out the window since the coop is right outside my window. I'll wake up to feathers in my face. xD

I'll post this one today:



Spoiler: Large Image Hnng









I believe this is Pumpkin. It's hard to tell as we have 12 chickens, 4 being buff-colored, 4 being rust-colored, and 4 being brown. The browns are the easiest to identify as one is a rooster, one has two crooked toes, and one has just one crooked toe while the last one is normal. Unfortunately I can't see the toes so I can't be certain but the devil look here screams Pumpkin.

Pumpkin was one of the "favorites" along with Chick Norris during the little baby peep years. She always took two steps before falling asleep which was adorable. We actually took her outside when she was little and let her wander around. Again, she took two steps before sleeping.

Now she's actually really mean and makes noises whenever you approach her. If you walk by her she will attack your pant leg. Recently the other chickens have been pulling all her feathers out so she's been staying in the house, and Chick does not enjoy it AT ALL.


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 23, 2015)

*For some reason last night, he stole my sock lol*


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Feb 23, 2015)

Diamondarcadia said:


> View attachment 84968
> 
> *For some reason last night, he stole my sock lol*



OMG, my puppy Gizmo steals socks too, lol. When he was reallllly little, he would hunt for pinecones.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 23, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> I have loads of pics of all of them haha I'll definitely post some every now and then. And yeah she loves looking out the window. She'll come into my room when I'm sleeping, jump on my bed, and just stare out the window since the coop is right outside my window. I'll wake up to feathers in my face. xD
> 
> I'll post this one today:
> 
> ...


I really love these, like I'm becoming such a fan of her it's not even funny~ <3 and how she acts is just precious, I have this weird enjoyment out of a cute chicken acting like a doggie, it's like some weird but awesome thing you love. D;

Though omg pumpkin- ;w; I feel bad for her...why are they attacking her?? just no!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Diamondarcadia said:


> View attachment 84968
> 
> *For some reason last night, he stole my sock lol*


He probably wants a piece of you with him~ <3 and a chew toy.


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 23, 2015)

I don't have any pictures on hand, but I have two cats.


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 23, 2015)

So many cute animals!


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 23, 2015)

Flutterlove said:


> OMG, my puppy Gizmo steals socks too, lol. When he was reallllly little, he would hunt for pinecones.



He gets really rabid around socks, so we never let him have them lol but when he finds them it is torture trying to get them back. He just keeps them in his mouth all day haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lolipup said:


> I really love these, like I'm becoming such a fan of her it's not even funny~ <3 and how she acts is just precious, I have this weird enjoyment out of a cute chicken acting like a doggie, it's like some weird but awesome thing you love. D;
> 
> Though omg pumpkin- ;w; I feel bad for her...why are they attacking her?? just no!
> 
> ...



A lot of the time I will come home and he's pulled a sweater or a pair of pants of me or my husbands and sleeps on it. It's cute lol


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 24, 2015)

Here is my princess Bella <3






























Hah...sorry for spamming but I want to show how cute she is <3


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 24, 2015)

Hm did I post here already?
Whatever I'm still posting Jack again.



I love this boi. So much.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm probably the only one here without pets...


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 24, 2015)

nintendofan85 said:


> I'm probably the only one here without pets...



I don't have any pets either! At my mum's house we're not allowed pets because we're renting (but we're moving out soon so that means we can get a cat!!!), and my dad is just... He doesn't really like having pets. I've only had rabbits, goldfish, and a bird.  

I'd really like a dog actually, but because of my mum's job, it's not really ideal to get one because we'd have to leave it in indoors all day (also, it's not always certain if someone will be at home during the day either, what with school and work and stuff). Whereas, with a cat, it'll just take care of itself so there's no need to worry about going out during the day. So yeah. Hopefully once we've settled into our new house we'll be able to get one!


----------



## Sugarbay (Feb 24, 2015)

Aww Bella and Jack are so cute! <3 I just want to hug them really tight! (creepy, but that's my reaction whenever I see something cute)


----------



## Keitara (Feb 24, 2015)

OK here comes my cat collection DX

This is my lion Sammy. I also call him Mi or Mimi but I have endless random nicknames for him, varies from meatball to old geezer. He's the boss of all cats at home and very lazy (maybe due to his 11kg). Mostly seen in front of the bowls filled with food or sleeping on the highest spot of the cat tower where he barely fits in. He rarely plays, is very slowly, but loves to fight and hurt others. Still a cutie.





This is my wolfie Jack Daniels. I call him Jackie, Ki, or Kiki. He gets extremly scared by unknown things and if he feels like he's in danger, he cries like a human. He's sometimes strange but loves to be cuddled and licks my face all the time. In bed, he tends to lay down on my face or to keep standing on my chest, which is kinda unpleasant.





This is Gutschi. His official name is Denali or Denny, but I always call him Gutschi. Gutschi comes from a fly which my friend and I were observing in physics period 1~2 years ago. Likes to be cuddled, but not to such extense like Jackie.





That's Joey. She is a very clean and elegant lady. Her fur never has any knots, is never greasy. It's as if she would go to the beauty parlor everyday. It's pretty pleasant to have such a clean cat, though. But she's veeeery self-willed, only cuddling if she wants to. Otherwise you'll get hurt. I know that Sammy shows romantically interest in her.





That's Angel Cheri, but we all call her Rilie. She's the daughter of Joey and really resembles her in all means. Even though they're so much alike, they keep getting involved in conflicts with each other. Very picky with food.





Last but least, Yska. I call her Ski Ski or the latest nickname I came up, Friska. Friska is a mix of "Yska" and "fressen" which is a german word for eating lots and greedingly. She really eats everything and all leftovers. Eats extremly fast.  Her way she meows is mostly very weird, as if she can't make a real meouwww sound. 






Oop I forgot, that's our latest family member: Davy Bess. We call her Bessie. She's the daughter of Rilie. She just keeps doing things she shouldn't and plays around a lot, destroyed already countless things. If food is served, her tail is straight up in the sky. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pff I wrote a novel! Writing about your own pets is really fun! ;v;


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 25, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> Here is my princess Bella <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No way! don't even apologize, spam here with Bella all you want~ I love bella, she is like....the cutest thing right now. ;w; I really do love her eyes like wow~ <3 and her talking and eep!-

- - - Post Merge - - -



FoxWolf64 said:


> Hm did I post here already?
> Whatever I'm still posting Jack again.
> View attachment 85033
> View attachment 85034
> ...


 I feel that you should post here more, like post more pictures of Jack and his lovableness. D; You could build him a fanbase! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keitara said:


> OK here comes my cat collection DX
> 
> This is my lion Sammy. I also call him Mi or Mimi but I have endless random nicknames for him, varies from meatball to old geezer. He's the boss of all cats at home and very lazy (maybe due to his 11kg). Mostly seen in front of the bowls filled with food or sleeping on the highest spot of the cat tower where he barely fits in. He rarely plays, is very slowly, but loves to fight and hurt others. Still a cutie.
> 
> ...


Aww, it is fun! you should do it more often, though not to sound picky or anything but...I love Ski ski best. ;w; those eyes are precious, and that fur is marvelous~ what does her meowing sound like?? D: does she struggle with it or anything??
though woah! ;w; so many kitties, It's just so hard to look away from the fuzzballs~~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Diamondarcadia said:


> He gets really rabid around socks, so we never let him have them lol but when he finds them it is torture trying to get them back. He just keeps them in his mouth all day haha
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


 Awww...<3 that is so cute~~ you should totally try to get a picture of him sleeping. ;w; It sounds precious and I can't~~


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 25, 2015)

The pets are so cute omg! I don't like cats as pets for myself but seeing pics of loved animals of any type is so nice!


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 25, 2015)

Diamondarcadia said:


> The pets are so cute omg! I don't like cats as pets for myself but seeing pics of loved animals of any type is so nice!


I'm more of a dog person so I know the feel! but every pet here is so fluffy I can't help but love them all~ ;w;


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 25, 2015)

Okay! here is a picture when Bella was 13 weeks


----------



## Keitara (Feb 25, 2015)

Gonna spam some more cutie pictures of my cat collection:
Sammy with lil Jackie, when they still were friends





Sammy when he was smaller (but was already big for his age) 





Jackie when he was little. Self-explanatory









And since Friska seems to have lots of fans, gonna post some more of her:










I can't explain how she meows...sorry.. maybe like "aakrrh"? DX


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 25, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Gonna spam some more cutie pictures of my cat collection:
> Sammy with lil Jackie, when they still were friends
> 
> 
> ...



The Jackie pic.... stole my heart!!


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 25, 2015)

Kitties with different eye colors are my weakness! How cute ;o;


----------



## Buttercup (Feb 26, 2015)

my puppy, i got her for my bday


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 26, 2015)

Buttercup said:


> my puppy, i got her for my bday
> View attachment 85205



AWww! One of those big eyed doggies, I love them!


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 26, 2015)

Buttercup said:


> my puppy, i got her for my bday
> View attachment 85205


Oh my goodness! <3 how old is the little darling??

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keitara said:


> Gonna spam some more cutie pictures of my cat collection:
> Sammy with lil Jackie, when they still were friends
> 
> 
> ...


Permission to start Friska an fanbase? D;


----------



## Fairytale (Feb 26, 2015)

My 2 cats willem and the black one iscalled Shady


Shady with a white nose:


I also have a hamster going to post her later. :3


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Feb 26, 2015)

Flutterlove said:


> View attachment 84857View attachment 84855View attachment 84856
> 
> My furbabies.
> 
> Kenobi is a Lhasa Apso/Toy Fox Terrier mix and he's super adorable and smart. Gizmo, my one year old Pomeranian...and my precious Princess Bun Bun McCloud. I had to make the extremely difficult decision to have her put to sleep last November...it really hasn't gotten any easier for me to deal with her being gone. That's why I'm going to get a tattoo (something I never thought I'd do) of her for my birthday.



Sorry for your loss i know how it feels having to put pets to sleep.
I had 2 Lhasa Apso before my current dog one lived till 15/16 and the other till 18/19


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Feb 26, 2015)

I have 6 guinea pigs one rabbit and one doggie :3 

this is Nala


Nala's brother, Simba


Zeus


Zeus' cage mate, Hershey


Nala's cagemate, Anastasia


Simba's cagemate, Emilio


and this was my first guinea pig Byron , he sadly passed away in 2013 :c 


My Bunny Peppa


Annd last but not least, my doggie Ginger ^.^


----------



## Keitara (Feb 26, 2015)

Wahh I love Simba!
He looks like a ball made of fluff! ;v;

And the names are related to Lion King, right?
Cool idea!!


----------



## Buttercup (Feb 26, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Oh my goodness! <3 how old is the little darling??


she's 8 weeks!!


----------



## momiji345 (Feb 26, 2015)

*My cute female calico cat*

My cute female calico cat  ,and i have lots of fish ...TOO MANY  picture is copy right by me .Thank you


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 26, 2015)

Buttercup said:


> my puppy, i got her for my bday
> View attachment 85205



gooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!! cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 26, 2015)

I wanna take more pictures of Ruby since she's doing one of those weird positions that cats contort into while they're sleeping, but she's also SNORING which is the cutest thing ever??? and I can't get up to turn the light on without waking her up since she's right next to me lmao

one of these days I'll catch her in one of those funny poses while the lighting is good. one day.


----------



## Mariah (Feb 27, 2015)

Spoiler:  Here's mine.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 28, 2015)

momiji345 said:


> My cute female calico cat  ,and i have lots of fish ...TOO MANY  picture is copy right by me .Thank you
> 
> 
> View attachment 85272


Her eyes look like a dinosaurs and I love that for some weird reason- ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> Spoiler:  Here's mine.


 IT'S SO CUTE I WANNA HUG THE PUPPY- ;w; w-what's the name omg??


----------



## Mariah (Feb 28, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Her eyes look like a dinosaurs and I love that for some weird reason- ;w;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> IT'S SO CUTE I WANNA HUG THE PUPPY- ;w; w-what's the name omg??



Her name is Sophie ,and she's definitely not a puppy. She turns eleven in March.


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 28, 2015)

here is a current pic of Momo :3 he's smiling!


----------



## Keitara (Feb 28, 2015)

pfffffff Momo is so cute!
He's smiling for his fans c:


----------



## Fizzii (Feb 28, 2015)

Spoiler: My pets



 This is Sirius last September
 This is me & Nimbus
 And this is Nimbus' younger brother, Kingsley.
Note all the Harry Potter related names because yeah I'm a potterhead.


----------



## SweetT (Feb 28, 2015)

I have a japaneese chin dog..


----------



## nard (Feb 28, 2015)

OLD BAB​


----------



## CorgiKnight (Feb 28, 2015)

I have a house rabbit; his name is Juno. :3


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 1, 2015)

CorgiKnight said:


> View attachment 85380
> 
> I have a house rabbit; his name is Juno. :3


I want more pictures of Juno! D; he's cute and fluffy and please I want to see his fluffy oreo face? <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> OLD BAB​


 CUTE. ;w; eep! so scruffy~

- - - Post Merge - - -



SweetT said:


> I have a japaneese chin dog..


Can you share any pictures of the doggy?? <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> Her name is Sophie ,and she's definitely not a puppy. She turns eleven in March.


Oh wow! I wasn't even aware, that's crazy, she still looks so young~ I need beauty tips from her omg. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



snapdragon said:


> here is a current pic of Momo :3 he's smiling!
> 
> View attachment 85352


I love how he's smiling oh my gosh! <3 good job Momo~ you've won my heart. <3 <3 <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fizzii said:


> Spoiler: My pets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *What now, POTTER?* I'll stop...D; though seriously they are all so cute! I think I love Nimbus best. <3 his eyes are really speaking volumes of chocolate love to me~


----------



## CorgiKnight (Mar 1, 2015)

> I want more pictures of Juno! D; he's cute and fluffy and please I want to see his fluffy oreo face? <3



I can do that! c:


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 1, 2015)

CorgiKnight said:


> I can do that! c:
> 
> View attachment 85455


Thank you so much! ;w; you should post a new picture everyday. <3 (not really if you don't want to but omg, this is my favorite bunny right now, it looks like an oreo of fluff and love! ;w; )


----------



## CorgiKnight (Mar 1, 2015)

> Thank you so much! ;w; you should post a new picture everyday. <3 (not really if you don't want to but omg, this is my favorite bunny right now, it looks like an oreo of fluff and love! ;w; )



Aww, you're very welcome! I'm very flattered (and I'm sure Juno is too - to be called someone's favourite bunny!), I would post more, but I'm new to the site and haven't quite worked out how to use the read more feature to post more images. I don't want to spam too much :'D 

Aaaand I just realized it costs TBT to upload images. Oops ^^''

- - - Post Merge - - -


There we go, one last picture for now. This was taken on the first day we got him c:


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 1, 2015)

CorgiKnight said:


> Aww, you're very welcome! I'm very flattered (and I'm sure Juno is too - to be called someone's favourite bunny!), I would post more, but I'm new to the site and haven't quite worked out how to use the read more feature to post more images. I don't want to spam too much :'D
> 
> Aaaand I just realized it costs TBT to upload images. Oops ^^''
> 
> ...


 aww! well he is my favorite, he's adorable! <3 though okie dokie~ though I use Tinypic to upload photos here, it's a lot easier and doesn't cost. ^^

Btw, sending some fanmail for Juno!


----------



## jessbronco (Mar 1, 2015)

This is TJ, he will be 10 in October. He thinks he's cute and funny :3 Okay well he is


----------



## CorgiKnight (Mar 1, 2015)

> aww! well he is my favorite, he's adorable! <3 though okie dokie~ though I use Tinypic to upload photos here, it's a lot easier and doesn't cost. ^^
> 
> Btw, sending some fanmail for Juno!



Oh, does it not cost to upload through a web link then? o3o Let's see if this works...


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 1, 2015)

Well, I have two Africa dwarf frogs named Kiwi and Shorey, and they like to bit on each others legs xD They are both male. They sit in a little tank. May post pics later.

My friend just got a golden retriever, named Uma. She's adorable and really tame. Not all hyper like my neighbors dog xD


----------



## wenymi (Mar 1, 2015)

This is my best friend in the entire world c:

oh & I have 2 guinea pigs..they're so chubby x)


----------



## Keitara (Mar 1, 2015)

wenymi said:


> View attachment 85508
> This is my best friend in the entire world c:
> 
> oh & I have 2 guinea pigs..they're so chubby x)



he looks like a plushie O-O 
Cute!


----------



## Espurr96 (Mar 1, 2015)

I have a cat named Blondie. He is a very light colored ginger cat. Sadly we have to give him away because my little brother has asthma and having a cat doesn't help :<


----------



## wenymi (Mar 1, 2015)

Keitara said:


> he looks like a plushie O-O
> Cute!



Haha, he has actually been mistaken as a plushie countless times when I take him out and i'm carrying him.
I overhear people as I pass by with him..."Is it a stuff toy?" until he starts barking. :'3


----------



## Goop (Mar 1, 2015)

I have a sweet budgie named Gabriel. vuv
He's very sassy!




​


----------



## wenymi (Mar 1, 2015)

Goop said:


> I have a sweet budgie named Gabriel. vuv
> He's very sassy!
> 
> 
> ...



How lovely! I love the color blue! He's so precious! <3


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 1, 2015)

jessbronco said:


> This is TJ, he will be 10 in October. He thinks he's cute and funny :3 Okay well he is


I love him~ but I wanna see his face omg ;w; he looks so confused~ <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



CorgiKnight said:


> Oh, does it not cost to upload through a web link then? o3o Let's see if this works...
> View attachment 85463


Nope! <3 by the way oh my gosh is Juno eating a snack right there- is that precious fluff feeding?? ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Goop said:


> I have a sweet budgie named Gabriel. vuv
> He's very sassy!
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I think this is our first birdie! <3 I really love him~ those colours remind me of frost~

- - - Post Merge - - -



wenymi said:


> View attachment 85508
> This is my best friend in the entire world c:
> 
> oh & I have 2 guinea pigs..they're so chubby x)


So precious, oh my, those eyes are really captivating me~ ;w; and how fluffy! <3 eeep, I wanna hug it!


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 2, 2015)

I went and sat on the couch when I first got up today and Chick came and sat on my leg. <3



Spoiler: Cutie Poof


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 2, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> I went and sat on the couch when I first got up today and Chick came and sat on my leg. <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cutie Poof


 Really...Really, Pokemanz, why is Chick so perfect omg??? ;w;


----------



## Keitara (Mar 2, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> I went and sat on the couch when I first got up today and Chick came and sat on my leg. <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cutie Poof




Oh my god, you have such a cool chicken!!
Now you'll remain in my head as Yoshida Haru forever.
Why?




well, he has a rooster but whatever.


----------



## CorgiKnight (Mar 3, 2015)

> Nope! <3 by the way oh my gosh is Juno eating a snack right there- is that precious fluff feeding?? ;w;



Haha, he sure is - a carrot-flavoured biscuit treat. He's such a greedy rabbit :'D 



More Juno spam! C:


----------



## CR33P (Mar 3, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Oh my god, you have such a cool chicken!!
> Now you'll remain in my head as Yoshida Haru forever.
> Why?
> 
> ...



reported you again for racism. tsk tsk. when wil u lyrn?


----------



## Keitara (Mar 3, 2015)

CR33P said:


> reported you again for racism. tsk tsk. when wil u lyrn?



Huh?! What...did I do? '-'
I'm sorry, but I don't understand the "racism" in my comments? . . .
I don't intend to harm anyone!


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 4, 2015)

CorgiKnight said:


> Haha, he sure is - a carrot-flavoured biscuit treat. He's such a greedy rabbit :'D
> 
> View attachment 85759
> 
> More Juno spam! C:


 Juno Spam is always welcome, I'm thinking of starting a Juno fanclub on tumblr. xD


----------



## lutrea (Mar 4, 2015)

Here's a picture of my beautiful puppy dog, Eevee~

I got her from the humane society. Her and her puppy sister where abandoned in a house when their "owners" moved out.
She was about 3 months old, back in 2007.

I luff her<3


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 4, 2015)

So today I was eating a muffin when Chick came into my room and got up on my lap. I thought she was just being friendly, but she really just wanted my muffin.



Spoiler: Muffin Eater











After I put her down, she got mad and sat on my bed.



Spoiler: Angry Bed Peep













Keitara said:


> Oh my god, you have such a cool chicken!!
> Now you'll remain in my head as Yoshida Haru forever.
> Why?
> 
> ...



Haha, I do have a rooster though!



Spoiler: Me and Mr. Kravitz









He likes to climb on your back, peck at your pant leg, and do man-clucks.


----------



## CorgiKnight (Mar 4, 2015)

> Juno Spam is always welcome, I'm thinking of starting a Juno fanclub on tumblr. xD



Hahaha, oh wow, a fan club? I was thinking of making a sideblog on tumblr just for pictures of Juno and the stuff he gets up to. I don't know if that many people will be interested though :') He's pretty uninteresting most of the time.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 4, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> So today I was eating a muffin when Chick came into my room and got up on my lap. I thought she was just being friendly, but she really just wanted my muffin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Angry chick is precious, and so is muffin eating chick. ;w; (though my dog's name is muffin so that sounds like you have a scary chicken omg;; ) but for real, I love chick! <3 she's super cute like wow, I love how she's just pouting. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



CorgiKnight said:


> Hahaha, oh wow, a fan club? I was thinking of making a sideblog on tumblr just for pictures of Juno and the stuff he gets up to. I don't know if that many people will be interested though :') He's pretty uninteresting most of the time.


 It was a thought that passed my mind! ^^ Teehee, though oh my goodness you need to do that, I think a LOT of people would be interested in that, me included!


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 5, 2015)

buuump


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 5, 2015)

SOme of you have some ugly little curly dogs. I wish someone would post a cute dog.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 5, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> SOme of you have some ugly little curly dogs. I wish someone would post a cute dog.



Curly dogs are the absolute worst.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 5, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Curly dogs are the absolute worst.



For real. I'm looking at some real horrors on here. Short hair wins the race.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 5, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> For real. I'm looking at some real horrors on here. Short hair wins the race.



They all look the same, and that look isn't a cute one.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 5, 2015)

For some reason curly dogs eyes are always bugging out and blackout dark. Soulless beings they are.


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 5, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> For some reason curly dogs eyes are always bugging out and blackout dark. Soulless beings they are.



This isn't a hate thread for 'curly dogs', go take your hate somewhere else.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 5, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> This isn't a hate thread for 'curly dogs', go take your hate somewhere else.



Too bad someone agreed with me.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 5, 2015)

I think all of the fluffies on here are absolutely adorable, and this thread is for people to share their beautiful dogs, cats, all kinds of animals. it's not nice to call any of this cuties ugly, continue being mean and I'll have to do something about it ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sir Integra said:


> This isn't a hate thread for 'curly dogs', go take your hate somewhere else.


I agree! <3 well said, and thank you very much!


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 5, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> Too bad someone agreed with me.



gr8 m8 now go take your new friend and git out.

anyways, about the topic of this thread, i have 2 lovely cats, which i will take a picture sometime later~


----------



## n64king (Mar 5, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> For some reason curly dogs eyes are always bugging out and blackout dark. Soulless beings they are.





Mariah said:


> Curly dogs are the absolute worst.





Mariah said:


> They all look the same ,and that look isn't a cute one.



Always. Always things in their fur and they're stinky too.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 5, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> gr8 m8 now go take your new friend and git out.
> 
> anyways, about the topic of this thread, i have 2 lovely cats, which i will take a picture sometime later~


 <3
Oh my goodness yay~ I will love to see them, as I'm sure others will! <3 I love kitties, they are so furry and soft, or even fine and cuddly. ^^


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 5, 2015)

n64king said:


> Always. Always things in their fur and they're stinky too.



Yeah I hate picking them up. It's like touching an old lady's head if she had fleas.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 5, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> Yeah I hate picking them up. It's like touching an old lady's head if she had fleas.


Okay, I warned you. I'm going to now inform a mod that you are harassing people on this topic, because did you know? pets are like FAMILY to most people, and talking mean about someone's family is something I won't stand for, I will stop replying now because I will not argue. ^^


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 5, 2015)

LOL PEOPLE AGREED WITH ME THAT THEYRE GROSS IM NOT HARASSING. So funny.


----------



## n64king (Mar 5, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> Yeah I hate picking them up. It's like touching an old lady's head if she had fleas.



That is some comparison.


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 5, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> LOL PEOPLE AGREED WITH ME THAT THEYRE GROSS IM NOT HARASSING. So funny.



I dont care that they agreed with you, you are being very disrespectful, not only to the OP, but to many others in this thread. Reported.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 5, 2015)

n64king said:


> That is some comparison.



Well cause their fur is all poofy and light, but oily and usually white and then you can see through to their skin and it feels yucky like an old lady

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sir Integra said:


> I dont care that they agreed with you



lol u overly mad


----------



## Chris (Mar 5, 2015)

*oranges_ate_you* - You've made your opinions known, you don't need to keep hammering them. Move on.

I've four cats. I've shared this picture in the past, but for the sake of getting this going in a different direction, here are Keiko, Maiko, and Dante all cuddled up together on the sofa: 







And because I'd feel bad leaving him out, here is Devyn just staring at them instead of joining in the cuddle sess. 



Spoiler: Devyn


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 5, 2015)

Tina said:


> *oranges_ate_you* - You've made your opinions known, you don't need to keep hammering them. Move on.
> 
> I've four cats. I've shared this picture in the past, but for the sake of getting this going in a different direction, here are Keiko, Maiko, and Dante all cuddled up together on the sofa:
> 
> ...


 You know what, share as much as you want, I do NOT mind reposts because they are adorable. <3

Though aww.... he's literally all alone, why didn't he want to join the cuddles?? ;w; is he super sassy?~


----------



## OreoTerror (Mar 5, 2015)

I have four cats that were feral kittens the mother kitty dumped on me. d:


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 5, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> View attachment 85920
> 
> I have four cats that were feral kittens the mother kitty dumped on me. d:


Awww! ;w; even if she dumped them on you, I think it was wroth it! they look so cozy and fluffy, and just they look like so confused at the camera I love it. <3


----------



## OreoTerror (Mar 6, 2015)

They look stunned 'cause they got caught during their snuggle time! c:
I used to feed her and she got pregnant with these then I fed all of them until she got pregnant again and abandoned them.. QQ
They were all so cautious and scared of me until I tamed them and raised them, they eventually came around.
Their mum was crazy feral though, she'd growl at me even while she was eating!


----------



## senshi_v (Mar 6, 2015)

I have rats!!! They're adorable and very lovey.

They're names are Holmes and Watson. <3

Can't post pictures because I have no bells due to being a noob on here. But trust me, they're cute. ^_^


----------



## Chris (Mar 6, 2015)

senshi_v said:


> I have rats!!! They're adorable and very lovey.
> 
> They're names are Holmes and Watson. <3
> 
> Can't post pictures because I have no bells due to being a noob on here. But trust me, they're cute. ^_^



You don't need bells to post a picture. Upload your photo to an image uploading site e.g. Imgur (you don't even have to register an account to use this one!) and then copy and paste the "Direct Link" it gives you between the image codes like so:


```
[IMG]direct link here[/IMG]
```


----------



## meenz (Mar 6, 2015)

I used to have a cute little kitten named Bella, who I loved with all my heart. Due to reasons, I had to give her away (though we made sure to find her a loving home rather than putting her in a shelter).
Here she is!


----------



## Bluedressblondie (Mar 6, 2015)

ALL of my pets are freaked out by even the sight of a camera, but I have several fishies and kitties. Don't worry, the fishies are completely isolated from the kitties.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 6, 2015)

OreoTerror said:


> They look stunned 'cause they got caught during their snuggle time! c:
> I used to feed her and she got pregnant with these then I fed all of them until she got pregnant again and abandoned them.. QQ
> They were all so cautious and scared of me until I tamed them and raised them, they eventually came around.
> Their mum was crazy feral though, she'd growl at me even while she was eating!


Awww, cuties! <3
e-eeek... ;w; that's no good...h-how come she abandoned them? or do you know? I think it was probably because she was fereal though...? ;w;

on the other hand, I'm really proud of you for taming them and giving them a loving home! ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bluedressblondie said:


> ALL of my pets are freaked out by even the sight of a camera, but I have several fishies and kitties. Don't worry, the fishies are completely isolated from the kitties.


d'aww~ Even the fishies? <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



meenz said:


> I used to have a cute little kitten named Bella, who I loved with all my heart. Due to reasons, I had to give her away (though we made sure to find her a loving home rather than putting her in a shelter).
> Here she is!
> 
> View attachment 86044


 aww I'm sorry... ;w; I'm happy you still treasure her memory though! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> You don't need bells to post a picture. Upload your photo to an image uploading site e.g. Imgur (you don't even have to register an account to use this one!) and then copy and paste the "Direct Link" it gives you between the image codes like so:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I second this~ <3 thank you Tina~


----------



## Miss Vanian (Mar 6, 2015)

I used to have a duck! His name was Rick, and I named him after Rick from the show the Young Ones, the guy in my signature. We found him as a duckling under my father's car. He was a Mexican Tree Duck, and we only had him for a little while because we weren't fit to take care of a wild animal. He was really cute though, and he'd follow me all around the house and make little chirping noises aahahh ;_; 



Spoiler: Duck duck duck duck duck










This isn't him, I got this picture from google but it's what he looked like :L


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 6, 2015)

I have two ball pythons and a leopard gecko that never cooperate when I try to photograph them. D:<
I also adopted a cat in January. She literally never shuts up, I love her.
My boyfriend and I are looking into getting a dog, but we can't agree on a breed. Something that can stay indoors but won't get too big. I'm kind of on the edge about it though because a lot of dogs are being stolen because dog fighting rings recently started up in/around my town apparently. Like they break into peoples homes and take their animals.


----------



## senshi_v (Mar 6, 2015)

Tina said:


> You don't need bells to post a picture. Upload your photo to an image uploading site e.g. Imgur (you don't even have to register an account to use this one!) and then copy and paste the "Direct Link" it gives you between the image codes like so:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Aw snap! Thanks!!!

So these two are my boys. Top picture is Watson. Bottom pic is Holmes. They're so lovey. <3


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 6, 2015)

Miss Vanian said:


> I used to have a duck! His name was Rick, and I named him after Rick from the show the Young Ones, the guy in my signature. We found him as a duckling under my father's car. He was a Mexican Tree Duck, and we only had him for a little while because we weren't fit to take care of a wild animal. He was really cute though, and he'd follow me all around the house and make little chirping noises aahahh ;_;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I-I'm kind of scared to ask what happened to the little one... ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Han Solo said:


> I have two ball pythons and a leopard gecko that never cooperate when I try to photograph them. D:<
> I also adopted a cat in January. She literally never shuts up, I love her.
> My boyfriend and I are looking into getting a dog, but we can't agree on a breed. Something that can stay indoors but won't get too big. I'm kind of on the edge about it though because a lot of dogs are being stolen because dog fighting rings recently started up in/around my town apparently. Like they break into peoples homes and take their animals.


 Oh my gosh that sounds really cute~ though I'm guessing they are photo shy?? <3
On the other hand that sounds TERRIFYING. ;w; I can understand you would love a dog, and you guys deserve a dog~ <3 but It's really scary to think people would abuse animals like that and just.. the thought of someone breaking in and taking your family member scares the life out of me, I really hope that is settled soon! ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



senshi_v said:


> Aw snap! Thanks!!!
> 
> So these two are my boys. Top picture is Watson. Bottom pic is Holmes. They're so lovey. <3


WATSON AND HOLMES, best names for a duo I've seen in this thread yet omg ~ that is adorable. <3 Watson's fur is like the best thing ever... and Holmes coat has the same pattern as a hamster I used to have, eek!


----------



## Miss Vanian (Mar 6, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> I-I'm kind of scared to ask what happened to the little one... ;w;



Nothing bad happened! He was a wild animal, and we didn't know what he needed. We handed the little guy over to some people that knew how to properly take care of him. I'm sure he is still alive and well.


----------



## VioletPrincess (Mar 6, 2015)

We have dogs and fish. A turtle as well. 



Spoiler: Our pack of Miniature Dachshunds













Spoiler: Fish









The Giant Parrot Fish was moved to this tank when this picture was taken.





Custom 3D background


----------



## oreo (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm so jealous of you guys! So many adorable, furry friends.
Once I move into a new pet-friendly apartment, I'll be sure to post in this thread. c:


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 7, 2015)

Miss Vanian said:


> Nothing bad happened! He was a wild animal, and we didn't know what he needed. We handed the little guy over to some people that knew how to properly take care of him. I'm sure he is still alive and well.


oh phew... that is a lot better than what I was thinking. <3 I'm happy to know that he is still happy and living well!

- - - Post Merge - - -



SakuraPrimrose said:


> We have dogs and fish. A turtle as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY GAWD, IT'S MY MUFFIN BBY'S PACK, I was waiting but I didn't think anyone else had any dachshunds I am so happy right now and overjoyed! so cute I can't-

and those fishies are adorable as well~ I love staring at fish when I'm at the doctor's office. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



milkbae said:


> I'm so jealous of you guys! So many adorable, furry friends.
> Once I move into a new pet-friendly apartment, I'll be sure to post in this thread. c:


I look forward to your post. <3


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 7, 2015)

We got a bunch of new fish today and some crabs a few days ago.
The crabs are hilarious because they climb up high on the plants and do a little dance where they wave their claws around. xD

I'll probably make a video about it sometime soon. It's just really funny.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 7, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> We got a bunch of new fish today and some crabs a few days ago.
> The crabs are hilarious because they climb up high on the plants and do a little dance where they wave their claws around. xD
> 
> I'll probably make a video about it sometime soon. It's just really funny.


I NEED a video of the crabs doing their ritual dance, That is something I think I can't live without. D; that sounds really precious~~


----------



## n64king (Mar 7, 2015)

ugh ihy @ those who have rats. I always wanted rats when I was growing up. A friend of mine had some but every time she'd get one she'd have to give it away it was really weird. They're so cute and the right size imo.


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 9, 2015)

Guess who made a video of the crab dance?



Spoiler:  












Share this everywhere. This should be a trending thing lol


----------



## Boosh (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm enjoying looking through this thread, I'm a huge animal lover 

I have a cat called Colin. Here is a rare photo of him. He does not like me taking photos lol





And I have a tortoise called Boosh. He is my pride and joy. I ADORE this little walking shell!




- - - Post Merge - - -

Ha hence my username


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 9, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Guess who made a video of the crab dance?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'M SHARING THE HECK OUT OF THIS, YOU ARE A GREAT AND WONDERFUL PERSON FOR SHARING THIS, ALLOW ME TO REBLOG THIS ON TUMBLR? xP (if you have one!)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Boosh said:


> I'm enjoying looking through this thread, I'm a huge animal lover
> 
> I have a cat called Colin. Here is a rare photo of him. He does not like me taking photos lol
> 
> ...


 Awww~ Boosh sounds like an adorable name, and I love your cat too! thank you for enjoying the thread though, there are seriously a lot of cute animals here. <3 and thanks for sharing yours!~


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 9, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> I'M SHARING THE HECK OUT OF THIS, YOU ARE A GREAT AND WONDERFUL PERSON FOR SHARING THIS, ALLOW ME TO REBLOG THIS ON TUMBLR? xP (if you have one!)



YES THIS NEEDS TO BE SEEN BY THE WORLD
Yeah, my Tumblr is omgitzpokemanz but I like never use it xD


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 9, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> YES THIS NEEDS TO BE SEEN BY THE WORLD
> Yeah, my Tumblr is omgitzpokemanz but I like never use it xD


 LIKE POST IT ON TUMBLR AND I'LL REBLOG IT xP

IT'S TOO CUTE- IT MUST BE SHOWN IN THREATRES.


----------



## Keitara (Mar 9, 2015)

Ahhhhhhhhh I love turtoises!! I've always wanted to get one. 
Where can I fondle or stalk a turtoise...? 
 They're so friggin cute.
 I want to put one of my belly ;v; I wonder what it would do? Probably nothing 
Ah I'm getting weird.
But I wonder what would be cooler? A big or a small turtoise?


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 9, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> LIKE POST IT ON TUMBLR AND I'LL REBLOG IT xP
> 
> IT'S TOO CUTE- IT MUST BE SHOWN IN THREATRES.



Here it is: Link!
I will make more. Do not fear.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 9, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Here it is: Link!
> I will make more. Do not fear.


 Make MUCH more ;w;

I will be reblogging this soon. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keitara said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh I love turtoises!! I've always wanted to get one.
> Where can I fondle or stalk a turtoise...?
> They're so friggin cute.
> I want to put one of my belly ;v; I wonder what it would do? Probably nothing
> ...


 I think small tortoises are the cutest, but that's just me. <3


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Mar 9, 2015)

I love animals.  I love this thread.  btb-ers, keep posting your pets, I love them!


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 9, 2015)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> I love animals.  I love this thread.  btb-ers, keep posting your pets, I love them!


THANKS for encouraging them! eeep, while you're at it. watch that crab dance- <3


----------



## Boosh (Mar 10, 2015)

Haha he is actually really cuddly, he will lay (and sleep) on my chest for ages. I love him. He's tiny at the moment (about the size of my hand) but he will be about 30cm when he's fully grown. We rescued him (he was being neglected) and I feel so lucky, I'm so glad to have him in my life <3


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 10, 2015)

Boosh said:


> Haha he is actually really cuddly, he will lay (and sleep) on my chest for ages. I love him. He's tiny at the moment (about the size of my hand) but he will be about 30cm when he's fully grown. We rescued him (he was being neglected) and I feel so lucky, I'm so glad to have him in my life <3


 Awww that is super cute~ <3 I'm really happy that you rescued him! ;w; that's really special~

On the other hand I find it absolutely adorable that he lays on your chest, since when animals do that I just always think it looks like they're trying to touch your heart. <3


----------



## Boosh (Mar 10, 2015)

<3 That's such a lovely thought, I'd never thought of it that way. His back legs are surprisingly long. He stretches them out when he's asleep and they're super cute!


----------



## lithiumlatte (Mar 10, 2015)

cuteness warning  here's my girlie




hobbies include; sleeping on top of me, my laptop and in cardboard boxes ^^


----------



## Boosh (Mar 10, 2015)

She is adorable! She has beautiful eyes.


----------



## lithiumlatte (Mar 10, 2015)

Boosh said:


> She is adorable! She has beautiful eyes.



thank you! :3 when I get upset she climbs on me and pushes her face into mine, shes such a sweetie <3


----------



## Boosh (Mar 10, 2015)

Awww I love cats, I want another one!


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 10, 2015)

lithiumlatte said:


> cuteness warning  here's my girlie
> 
> View attachment 86419
> 
> hobbies include; sleeping on top of me, my laptop and in cardboard boxes ^^


 oh no oh no~ this thread can't this right nowwww <3 so cute- LIKE OMG, why is she wearing that cute bow??


----------



## lithiumlatte (Mar 11, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> oh no oh no~ this thread can't this right nowwww <3 so cute- LIKE OMG, why is she wearing that cute bow??



Bc she looks super snazzy in it <3 It's a collar that used to be my older cats, but she's taken possession of it now


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 11, 2015)

lithiumlatte said:


> Bc she looks super snazzy in it <3 It's a collar that used to be my older cats, but she's taken possession of it now


Well I cannot help but agree, she looks absolutely beautiful in it~ <3

Though awww.. ;w; that is like so cute! I'm happy she claimed it, it looks perfect on her. <3


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 13, 2015)

bumping this <3


----------



## lovejoy100804 (Mar 13, 2015)

My puppy. He is 11 months old and a Jack Russell/Chihuahua cross.


----------



## Boosh (Mar 13, 2015)

So cute!

That bow certainly does suit her very well


----------



## CorgiKnight (Mar 13, 2015)

Bumping up the board - with added Juno :3


----------



## Boosh (Mar 13, 2015)

Oh Juno is beautiful. I've always wanted a rabbit!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 14, 2015)

Well this is a thread to talk about pets so I'll talk about some of the pets I have met :3

Jazz- My cousins have a Golden Retriver/ Golden Lab (I can't tell the difference xP). I have knowen her ever since I was little. She's older now and doesn't like to play as much, but she's very kind and curious and she loves to snuggle. The dog I have knowen the longest.
Chloe- My grandma's past dog. I don't remember what breed she was. When I was young I got a Husky plushie and named it Chloe because that's what my grandma named her dog and I loved the name. She sadly passed away at some point but I still have the plushie I named after her name.
Kara- My grandma's current dog. I forget what breed it is because I don't go to my grandma's house too often. I remember having a Chuiwawa plushie that I named Kara.
Bandit: My friends dog. He is a German Shepard and Husky Mix, and he is huge. He's sweet, big and barks alot.
Maddie: One of my neighbor's dog. It's a small dog, and I think it's a pug and something mix. Very yappy and cute, and I always see her staring out the window.
Uma- My other neighbors dog. She is adorable! Very kind and loves to play  She is the dog I see most of them all.


----------



## UmaNation (Mar 14, 2015)

My pet's name is Uma, she is my avatar! Uma is a golden retriver, and her personality maches up to a service dog. Uma is very calm and she hardly barks an loves to play! She does not like hair driers. the first time me and my mom tryed to dry her hair, she was scared of the noise. Uma is scared of my dad's snoring. she always flinches and looks at my mom like godzilla is sleeping with her. living With Uma, we would need toys and Uma loves to distroy toys. She still pulls on the leash when she gos on walks. her age is 19 months and I've had her for about 3 months. this morning me and my friends took her for a walk and we sarted talking about starting a series called Uma Nation. It is about Uma and her friends. A month ago my family and I when to a skiing resort. Uma and my mom would watch me ski at the bottom of the hill.
In April I am going to an easter egg hunt for dogs with Uma! I Might as well start training Uma to hunt eggs!! I hope Uma likes to swim 'cause the funny part is that she does'nt really like baths. When I get Nintendogs+cats I plan to make all of Uma's siblings. AMAZINGLY AMAZING!! Uma is cutest most beautiful dog in the whole UNIVERSE!!!! I hope you like Uma too. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

she sooooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 14, 2015)

I have a cat! She's 7. Her name is LaFawnduh (Napoleon Dynamite) and she's calico. She's the loudest most annoying cat in the whole world. She ALWAYS wants to have a conversation or yell at you to feed her even though she literally just ate. She also wants to play all of the time. She's pretty quirky and always doing silly things. I love her loads :3



UmaNation said:


> My pet's name is Uma, she is my avatar! Uma is a golden retriver, and her personality maches up to a service dog. Uma is very calm and she hardly barks an loves to play! She does not like hair driers. the first time me and my mom tryed to dry her hair, she was scared of the noise. Uma is scared of my dad's snoring. she always flinches and looks at my mom like godzilla is sleeping with her. living With Uma, we would need toys and Uma loves to distroy toys. She still pulls on the leash when she gos on walks. her age is 19 months and I've had her for about 3 months. this morning me and my friends took her for a walk and we sarted talking about starting a series called Uma Nation. It is about Uma and her friends. A month ago my family and I when to a skiing resort. Uma and my mom would watch me ski at the bottom of the hill.
> In April I am going to an easter egg hunt for dogs with Uma! I Might as well start training Uma to hunt eggs!! I hope Uma likes to swim 'cause the funny part is that she does'nt really like baths. When I get Nintendogs+cats I plan to make all of Uma's siblings. AMAZINGLY AMAZING!! Uma is cutest most beautiful dog in the whole UNIVERSE!!!! I hope you like Uma too.



I love reading stories like this. Sounds like Uma is your best friend :3


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 14, 2015)

CorgiKnight said:


> Bumping up the board - with added Juno :3
> 
> View attachment 86695


 Each time I see Juno I want to cuddle the juno ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



UmaNation said:


> My pet's name is Uma, she is my avatar! Uma is a golden retriver, and her personality maches up to a service dog. Uma is very calm and she hardly barks an loves to play! She does not like hair driers. the first time me and my mom tryed to dry her hair, she was scared of the noise. Uma is scared of my dad's snoring. she always flinches and looks at my mom like godzilla is sleeping with her. living With Uma, we would need toys and Uma loves to distroy toys. She still pulls on the leash when she gos on walks. her age is 19 months and I've had her for about 3 months. this morning me and my friends took her for a walk and we sarted talking about starting a series called Uma Nation. It is about Uma and her friends. A month ago my family and I when to a skiing resort. Uma and my mom would watch me ski at the bottom of the hill.
> In April I am going to an easter egg hunt for dogs with Uma! I Might as well start training Uma to hunt eggs!! I hope Uma likes to swim 'cause the funny part is that she does'nt really like baths. When I get Nintendogs+cats I plan to make all of Uma's siblings. AMAZINGLY AMAZING!! Uma is cutest most beautiful dog in the whole UNIVERSE!!!! I hope you like Uma too.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


 THE FACT SHE IS SCARED OF YOUR FATHER SNORING MAKES ME HAPPY <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Well this is a thread to talk about pets so I'll talk about some of the pets I have met :3
> 
> Jazz- My cousins have a Golden Retriver/ Golden Lab (I can't tell the difference xP). I have knowen her ever since I was little. She's older now and doesn't like to play as much, but she's very kind and curious and she loves to snuggle. The dog I have knowen the longest.
> Chloe- My grandma's past dog. I don't remember what breed she was. When I was young I got a Husky plushie and named it Chloe because that's what my grandma named her dog and I loved the name. She sadly passed away at some point but I still have the plushie I named after her name.
> ...


 aww so cute~ thanks for sharing your friends! <3 they all sound lovely~


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 14, 2015)

Chicken bump!

Here's Chick getting ready for bed. She sleeps on the back of the couch and will sit behind wherever you're sitting and scruff your shoulder. She also makes little purring noises when she's behind you. Chickens can't see in the dark, so when they see something move at night they make little squealing noises.



Spoiler


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 14, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Chicken bump!
> 
> Here's Chick getting ready for bed. She sleeps on the back of the couch and will sit behind wherever you're sitting and scruff your shoulder. She also makes little purring noises when she's behind you. Chickens can't see in the dark, so when they see something move at night they make little squealing noises.
> 
> ...



aww sleepily chick~~ It's really cute, though oh my goodness! she squeals?! ;w; what does a chicken squeal even sound like?? and the fact chickens purr.. I never knew this but it sounds adorable!


----------



## Boosh (Mar 15, 2015)

Oh my gosh I want a chicken so badly!!!!!


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 15, 2015)

I have a pet Beagle named Charlie, he used to have no problems at first but about 8 months ago he started developing a skin condition so his back is sorta bald and his legs usually bleed from excessive scratching, but he's getting better with his back.
he also won't stop stealing my food
I don't have a current picture of him so have this one from a year ago:


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 16, 2015)

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> I have a pet Beagle named Charlie, he used to have no problems at first but about 8 months ago he started developing a skin condition so his back is sorta bald and his legs usually bleed from excessive scratching, but he's getting better with his back.
> he also won't stop stealing my food
> I don't have a current picture of him so have this one from a year ago:
> View attachment 86966


oh my goodness I'm so sorry! ;w; I really hope he gets better soon...

He really sounds like a beautiful dog, and looks like one from awhile ago so, I'm happy you shared him! </3 I just hope he gets well soon, and I'm sorry to hear he's sick. ;w;


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> So I've gotten myself a little bit curious! who on TBT has pets?? It's something that has crossed my mind quite a bit, our fuzzy little companions should get some recognition too! ^^
> 
> So I wanted to ask anyone that has a pet, to go ahead and post a picture of them so we can see the little cuties! <3
> 
> ...



Hey i have a dog too! She's called Flair! I can post some photos later today! By the way she is an Irish Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier, no one knows it but what i do know that everyone loves it!


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 16, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Hey i have a dog too! She's called Flair! I can post some photos later today! By the way she is an Irish Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier, no one knows it but what i do know that everyone loves it!


 Awww! <3 that's so cute!~ I would love you to show off flair! she sounds absolutely adorable, though I actually know about that kind of dog~! ^^ they are adorable~ <3


----------



## sheepie (Mar 16, 2015)

I can't not post here because my dog is everything omg. His name is Fozzie (like Sesame Street) but he is mostly referred to as Bear. ^^ The picture I have is from November, so his hair is muuch longer now that his overcoat has grown in. He's a Chow Chow, but due to lack of face-squishyness I _believe_ he's mixed. also he has a spotted tongue so he's a dork.



And although he's not mine I can't leave out my gran's siamese cat, Merlin. He's the biggest sweetheart, and that's saying a lot since I really don't get along well with siamese cats. A special thing about him is that he has an albino gene which makes his eyes light up red if the light shines on them a certain way.


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 16, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> aww sleepily chick~~ It's really cute, though oh my goodness! she squeals?! ;w; what does a chicken squeal even sound like?? and the fact chickens purr.. I never knew this but it sounds adorable!



I don't know how to describe it. When they squeal my mom and I say they're "deflating" since it kinda sounds like a balloon running out of air. Really high-pitched. Also the purring sounds almost identical to a cat's, but chickens have different purrs for happiness and when they're worried or scared.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 16, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> I don't know how to describe it. When they squeal my mom and I say they're "deflating" since it kinda sounds like a balloon running out of air. Really high-pitched. Also the purring sounds almost identical to a cat's, but chickens have different purrs for happiness and when they're worried or scared.


 Oh my goodness, a deflating chicken... D: that sounds so cute! I might look chicken squeals up on YouTube for comparison~ because it sounds rather silly. <3

My fianc? is going to wonder why I'm looking up so many chickens. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



sheepie said:


> I can't not post here because my dog is everything omg. His name is Fozzie (like Sesame Street) but he is mostly referred to as Bear. ^^ The picture I have is from November, so his hair is muuch longer now that his overcoat has grown in. He's a Chow Chow, but due to lack of face-squishyness I _believe_ he's mixed. also he has a spotted tongue so he's a dork.
> 
> View attachment 87108
> 
> ...



Noooo! <3 oh my gosh nooooo, YOUR DOGGIE IS SO CUTE AND HIS FACE IS PUDGY AND I WANT TO HUG HIM, it looks just like a little grizzly bear, I love it! I can defiantly see where the bear nickname comes from~~ ^^

As for kitty kitty love, I have a thing for albino animals~ so I think that's really cute that his eyes light up if he looks at the light right! <3


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 16, 2015)

sheepie said:


> I can't not post here because my dog is everything omg. His name is Fozzie (like Sesame Street) but he is mostly referred to as Bear. ^^ The picture I have is from November, so his hair is muuch longer now that his overcoat has grown in. He's a Chow Chow, but due to lack of face-squishyness I _believe_ he's mixed. also he has a spotted tongue so he's a dork.
> 
> View attachment 87108
> 
> ...



I ACTUALLY THOUGHT YOUR DOG WAS A BEAR I WAS LIKE OMG THEY HAVE A PET CUB
I would have been very disappointed if your dog had a different name/nickname than Bear 

The siamese is cute <3 My siamese cat passed away last month after having her for 14 years. Seeing other people's cute siamese kitties makes me happy and I think of her!


----------



## sheepie (Mar 16, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Noooo! <3 oh my gosh nooooo, YOUR DOGGIE IS SO CUTE AND HIS FACE IS PUDGY AND I WANT TO HUG HIM, it looks just like a little grizzly bear, I love it! I can defiantly see where the bear nickname comes from~~ ^^
> 
> As for kitty kitty love, I have a thing for albino animals~ so I think that's really cute that his eyes light up if he looks at the light right! <3



Chow Chows are my favorite breed for that reason ! >.< They're so fluffy and cuddly because they have like 3 layers of fur and then some! 
When I first saw his eyes turn red I was really surprised, but now that I've known him for a while I find it to be charming. Siamese cats have _really_ beautiful eyes.



Yoshisaur said:


> I ACTUALLY THOUGHT YOUR DOG WAS A BEAR I WAS LIKE OMG THEY HAVE A PET CUB
> I would have been very disappointed if your dog had a different name/nickname than Bear
> 
> The siamese is cute <3 My siamese cat passed away last month after having her for 14 years. Seeing other people's cute siamese kitties makes me happy and I think of her!



Yes, everyone who knows him calls him Bear <: the mail-lady used to be terrified of him thinking he actually was a bear until he started barking.
Aw I'm sorry ;w; Before him, my gran had another siamese who died early because he didn't have an immune system. It's quite sad because he only lived to be around 5 years old.. so I do hope her new cat lives much longer.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 16, 2015)

sheepie said:


> Chow Chows are my favorite breed for that reason ! >.< They're so fluffy and cuddly because they have like 3 layers of fur and then some!
> When I first saw his eyes turn red I was really surprised, but now that I've known him for a while I find it to be charming. Siamese cats have _really_ beautiful eyes.



Eeek! <3 now I really want a chow chow for some reason~ I just love the fact that he looks so much like a bear, and all of that fur! eep, it must be hard to take care of, but I have a feeling the coat is worth it. ^^
Oh wow, I'm actually really REALLY allergic to cats, so I wouldn't know ;w; but I'm taking your word for it! I love cats, but I can never get close enough to see their eyes like that in person, so google is my friend for that purpose </3


----------



## lars708 (Mar 17, 2015)

Sorry i know i am a bit late but here she is! Flair!



- - - Post Merge - - -

lol i really love her, she also won some beauty contests, she is without kidding exactly how a Irish Wheaten should be!

What do you all think of my dog?


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 17, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Sorry i know i am a bit late but here she is! Flair!
> View attachment 87218
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


Ah, her coat is actually just as beautiful as I imagined it! it's better late than never~ <3

I think she is simply gorgeous! I love how smooth and shiny she looks oh my~


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 17, 2015)

Someone asked me to make a banner with Chick on it. So I did!


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 18, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Someone asked me to make a banner with Chick on it. So I did!


 OH MY GOSH, THAT IS THE BEST THING EVER AND LIKE I LOVE IT. D: that is so cute~ I'm dying, this is the best way to end saint Patrick's day.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 20, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Ah, her coat is actually just as beautiful as I imagined it! it's better late than never~ <3
> 
> I think she is simply gorgeous! I love how smooth and shiny she looks oh my~



Hahah! Thank you, my mum is kind of obsessed with dog products and she constantly try to keep her shiny but Flair is a active dog, she jumps in some mud every now and then, when she does my mum totally flips out xD


----------



## BellBella (Mar 20, 2015)

I have one dog, his name is Cody and is 4 years old. 
And I'm telling you. He's the sweetest thing you've ever seen.
A bundle of joy for me..


----------



## Mayor Snowball (Mar 20, 2015)

I have a cat named Mocha. She's a tortoise shell DSH and she's super cute and spunky.


----------



## himeki (Mar 20, 2015)

I have a rescue staffie called Stargaret
When we got her she was called Star but we thought she was more of a Margret hence 'StarGaret'


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 20, 2015)

Got a couple more banners to share!



Spoiler:  



Made this one a few days ago:





_Took a picture of Chick the other day and the way only half her face was visible made me think of those overly-dramatic perfume commercials. Then this was born._

Then I just finished these today. They're meant to represent Super Smash Bros Character Reveals. I got the idea yesterday when Pumpkin squatted into my room and I yelled, "Pumpkin squats in!" Their "fighter names" are based off of nicknames my mom and I call Chick & Pumpkin.





_Chick Norris is Poofy McPancake! This name was actually thought up just last night. When Chick sits on the back of the couch to go to sleep, she has her feathers all poofed out while laying flat as a pancake!





Poopy is... -ahem- pretty self-explanatory. Pumpkin has this weird thing where on random days she'll like squat everywhere she goes... and it's hilarious. It's like 25% walking 75% squatting. That's where the McSquatter comes from._​



I'm totally gonna make more of these.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 20, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Hahah! Thank you, my mum is kind of obsessed with dog products and she constantly try to keep her shiny but Flair is a active dog, she jumps in some mud every now and then, when she does my mum totally flips out xD


 Awww, how cute! <3 I'm happy she's gotten so much love and care! though aww.... your mum must treat her just like a kiddie then, that's just a adorable how much she cares for that coat~ <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> Got a couple more banners to share!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would love essence of the coop, sounds so.... seductive. (jk!)

Though I do love these banners, eep! you should totally keep them coming~ ^^ I would love how creative and silly these are! plus they are well made~~ so I encourage this! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



BellBella said:


> I have one dog, his name is Cody and is 4 years old.
> And I'm telling you. He's the sweetest thing you've ever seen.
> A bundle of joy for me..



Awww.. he looks absolutely like a bundle of joy~ <3 how old is the little guy??

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayor Snowball said:


> I have a cat named Mocha. She's a tortoise shell DSH and she's super cute and spunky.


 GRELL. </3

I mean, ahem~ I love her name~ you should totally get us a picture of that spunky girl. ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> I have a rescue staffie called Stargaret
> When we got her she was called Star but we thought she was more of a Margret hence 'StarGaret'


 Awww, that sounds cute~ I like how creative the name is, honestly. ^^


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 20, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> I would love essence of the coop, sounds so.... seductive. (jk!)
> 
> Though I do love these banners, eep! you should totally keep them coming~ ^^ I would love how creative and silly these are! plus they are well made~~ so I encourage this! <3



It's perfect for finding that perfect rooster, you know.

Speaking of roosters, I just finished another banner hehe



Spoiler:  







_Unlike the others, this one uses the real name. Mr. Kravitz is our rooster!_​



I think that's all I'll share here unless I make something totally new since I don't want to spam this thread with artwork. ^^;


----------



## Keitara (Mar 21, 2015)

Pokemanz, your chick Norris is the best thing everrrrrr
these banners look superb btw! c:


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 21, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> It's perfect for finding that perfect rooster, you know.
> 
> Speaking of roosters, I just finished another banner hehe
> 
> ...



You know what? I don't mind if you want to show off the artwork, it's an animal so it's fine~ ^^ though aww... has Chick Norris gotten her perfect rooster??


----------



## Peppy Wendy (Mar 21, 2015)

yes i have dog flair! I seen her here too but i not know who sent it there because i did not. i have a picture too from flair!

- - - Post Merge - - -

yes flair my dog picture maybe you like her maybe not, she does not bite dont worry at all!


----------



## lars708 (Mar 21, 2015)

Peppy Wendy said:


> yes i have dog flair! I seen her here too but i not know who sent it there because i did not. i have a picture too from flair!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Um i am your brother y?know i posted a picture of Flair already hahah! Just so you know...


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 21, 2015)

Peppy Wendy said:


> yes i have dog flair! I seen her here too but i not know who sent it there because i did not. i have a picture too from flair!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


oh my gosh pff, I don't mind more pictures of flair! but I think it's cute that siblings love their doggy so much to post it again~ you guys should share Flair as much as you want. <3 <3 I love how her collar looks studded. *^*


----------



## lars708 (Mar 22, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> oh my gosh pff, I don't mind more pictures of flair! but I think it's cute that siblings love their doggy so much to post it again~ you guys should share Flair as much as you want. <3 <3 I love how her collar looks studded. *^*



Hahahah! I will post another one when i get home then! Lol she is all worried right now because my mom is gone, seriously she flips out when someone is away for more than a hour!


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 22, 2015)

I have the cutest cat in the whole world c:


----------



## JessaBelle (Mar 22, 2015)

Here are my babies. 


Please ignore my messy bed


----------



## lars708 (Mar 22, 2015)

JessaBelle said:


> Here are my babies.
> View attachment 87643
> 
> Please ignore my messy bed



Aaawhh they are sooo cute together!  My dog Flair does not get along with cats too well lol


----------



## JessaBelle (Mar 22, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Aaawhh they are sooo cute together!  My dog Flair does not get along with cats too well lol



Aww thanks! I think my dog likes my kittie a little too much sometimes! Flair is the cutest little thing I've seen!


----------



## emre3 (Mar 22, 2015)

I used to have a chicken and a rabbit, now I only have fish


----------



## lars708 (Mar 22, 2015)

emre3 said:


> I used to have a chicken and a rabbit, now I only have fish



Why are you stalking meeeehh T-T


----------



## emre3 (Mar 22, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Why are you stalking meeeehh T-T



i'm not.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 22, 2015)

Okay well be prepared for my new Flair photo session! (gotta name it something right?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have 3 different photos to post! (Lol the last one has my sister in it)


----------



## mdchan (Mar 22, 2015)

This is Cooper, the newest edition to our family.  I actually wanted to adopt an older cat, but I believe that the spirit of my previous cat led us to him, cause Cooper is a very weird cat.  XD
He squeaks instead of meows, for instance.  He was 10 months old when we adopted him, and is now 11.5 months old.


----------



## JessaBelle (Mar 22, 2015)

mdchan said:


> This is Cooper, the newest edition to our family.  I actually wanted to adopt an older cat, but I believe that the spirit of my previous cat led us to him, cause Cooper is a very weird cat.  XD
> He squeaks instead of meows, for instance.  He was 10 months old when we adopted him, and is now 11.5 months old.



Cooper is so adorable! He resembles my sister's cat, Dexter, quite a bit. He looks very fun loving and adventurous.


----------



## mdchan (Mar 22, 2015)

JessaBelle said:


> Cooper is so adorable! He resembles my sister's cat, Dexter, quite a bit. He looks very fun loving and adventurous.



Cool!
Yea, he's a little rocket; his favorite activity is to run down the hallway and around the house like a maniac, make a cooing noise each time he starts/stops, then repeat.  XD


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 22, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Okay well be prepared for my new Flair photo session! (gotta name it something right?)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


 oh my goodness these are all so adorable!~~ <3

Can I ask how flair got up on the trampoline omg, that looks so precious ;w; did the baby need help or did she majestically jump up there?? <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



JessaBelle said:


> Here are my babies.
> View attachment 87643
> 
> Please ignore my messy bed


 They look like a couple and it's kind of cute to me pff. ;w;

Though seriously omg, is that a pitbull? I love those! <3 but if I'm wrong I understand, on the upside do they always sleep like that?? It looks romantic~

- - - Post Merge - - -



mdchan said:


> This is Cooper, the newest edition to our family.  I actually wanted to adopt an older cat, but I believe that the spirit of my previous cat led us to him, cause Cooper is a very weird cat.  XD
> He squeaks instead of meows, for instance.  He was 10 months old when we adopted him, and is now 11.5 months old.


 Awww! he looks really cute~ I love the fact that he squeaks instead of meowing and I hope that lasts forever honestly. owo

Though Cooper really looks like a cat that should be in a movie, or like some film as that quirky cat because he really looks poster worthy~~ <3


----------



## lars708 (Mar 23, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> oh my goodness these are all so adorable!~~ <3
> 
> Can I ask how flair got up on the trampoline omg, that looks so precious ;w; did the baby need help or did she majestically jump up there?? <3
> 
> ...



Hahah Flair jumps up the trampoline with... flair i guess? Hahah! She is always just chilling there in the summer


----------



## Spencer36 (Mar 23, 2015)

Awww!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 23, 2015)

Later today I am going to make the longest post, or several posts on here, to go through all the pets and ex pets I've had. They are like the only thing I take pictures of >.< So many cuties on here though.


----------



## Luxanna (Mar 23, 2015)

This was the cat I had, named her Miss mittins, had her while I was in "Vacation" the people asked ti keep her outside because she was meowing, =/ she left me </3
 I decided to go home and my mom is super allergic to cats so I wouldnt have been able to keep her anyway.


----------



## Ceri (Mar 23, 2015)

We have:
7 parrots (quaker, budgie, gcc, two cockatiels, 2 lovebirds)
One mourning dove (rescued from a cat)
A golfish and danio (odd couple!)
A green spotted puffer fish
A mini rex bunny
2 mini doxies
An old kitty
3 bearded dragons
4 leopard geckos
2 Sugar gliders


----------



## Peppy Wendy (Mar 24, 2015)

Ceri said:


> We have:
> 7 parrots (quaker, budgie, gcc, two cockatiels, 2 lovebirds)
> One mourning dove (rescued from a cat)
> A golfish and danio (odd couple!)
> ...



That is a lot of pets! It is a zoo!


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 24, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Hahah Flair jumps up the trampoline with... flair i guess? Hahah! She is always just chilling there in the summer


 Oh my goodness that is cute~ she jumped up with Flair <3 yes~~

Though aww... ^^ does she tend to play on there a lot at other times?? or even bounce sometimes??

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nidalee said:


> This was the cat I had, named her Miss mittins, had her while I was in "Vacation" the people asked ti keep her outside because she was meowing, =/ she left me </3
> I decided to go home and my mom is super allergic to cats so I wouldnt have been able to keep her anyway.


 oh cuteee! what does she have wrapped around her?~ <3

Though I'm sorry she had to leave you.. ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ceri said:


> We have:
> 7 parrots (quaker, budgie, gcc, two cockatiels, 2 lovebirds)
> One mourning dove (rescued from a cat)
> A golfish and danio (odd couple!)
> ...



Woah, that is quite a bit of pets~~!

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Later today I am going to make the longest post, or several posts on here, to go through all the pets and ex pets I've had. They are like the only thing I take pictures of >.< So many cuties on here though.


 Ah, go right ahead~~ <3


----------



## lars708 (Mar 24, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Oh my goodness that is cute~ she jumped up with Flair <3 yes~~
> 
> Though aww... ^^ does she tend to play on there a lot at other times?? or even bounce sometimes??
> 
> ...



Well Flair only plays or bounce on it when we join her hahah! She likes to play with other people or dogs and does not like playing alone at all!


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 24, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Well Flair only plays or bounce on it when we join her hahah! She likes to play with other people or dogs and does not like playing alone at all!


 Awww that is absolutely adorable! <3 I love that!~ does she get all excited when others join her no the trampoline??

Though that reminds me of my muffin~ she hates playing alone and will always get really upset if you don't join her in whatever she's doing. <3


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 24, 2015)

OMG! your comforter in the OP! I had the same one and its amazingggggg


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 25, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> OMG! your comforter in the OP! I had the same one and its amazingggggg


 Oh wow, that's amazing! <3 mine is like, my baby blanket/security thing so I still keep it around~ ;w; pff, it's a little torn on the edge but otherwise it's fine. ^^


----------



## lars708 (Mar 25, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Awww that is absolutely adorable! <3 I love that!~ does she get all excited when others join her no the trampoline??
> 
> Though that reminds me of my muffin~ she hates playing alone and will always get really upset if you don't join her in whatever she's doing. <3



Yup exactly! Hahah! She does not get upset when you do not join her, she sometimes comes to you and ask you if you want to play by putting her head on your knees though.


----------



## eggs (Mar 25, 2015)

i have a dog! she's very shy and gets excited whenever somebody comes home. she also starts fights with other dogs but always gets scared after a few seconds, heheh. she licks for looooong periods of time. she licked my hand for 20 minutes straight this one time and i was so confused. 

i got her from the pound about a year ago, so i have no idea what kind of mix she is. maybe shih tzu? she doesn't shed. lastly, when i first got her, i found out that she does this paw trick and it makes her look like she begging. she stands on her back legs and just starts begging at random times??? it's cute, but i don't understand!

i wish i could post a picture of her. i love talking about her. UvU


----------



## esweeeny (Mar 25, 2015)

me and my baby boy ZEKE! he's my world 




ZEKE on the beach


----------



## Hai (Mar 25, 2015)

I've got two hamsters (living in different cages of course):

Mavro (hybrid)


Isaiah (Roborovski)


----------



## fup10k (Mar 25, 2015)

I figured you guys would want to see these really cool x-rays from my goldfish's vet appointment yesterday



Spoiler















suuuuper big swim bladder issue @A@ but he's healing right now


----------



## abby534534 (Mar 26, 2015)

Love all the photos on this thread. I love the Zeke photos!

I don't have any pets right now, but in the future, I want to get 2 cats... siblings, and as kittens so I want watch them grow up.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 26, 2015)

So i updated my avatar


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 26, 2015)

lars708 said:


> So i updated my avatar



Aw, so cute!


----------



## MayorOfRhubarb (Mar 26, 2015)

I have 2 rescue kitties and 2 rescue guinea pigs.
The cats are Silver and Serafina, and the piggies are Ralph and Felix. My kids named them after the guys from Wreck-It Ralph. xD


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 26, 2015)

I just started fostering a one-year-old black cat named Mina. It's a two week-long trial process to see how she gets along with other cats (one of whom is a special needs runt) before we adopt her.


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 6, 2015)

Reviving this! Here's a video of my chickens! Chick loves to scruff in the dirt.

[video=youtube;3QOUe1Yi77M]https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSRQfGJHoQeRk38ID6FwHiA[/video]


----------



## crystalchild (Apr 11, 2015)

i have a birman cat named silke. she is just the sweetest thing.


----------



## Zedark (Apr 11, 2015)

Dogs

https://scontent-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10492541_919417341423305_7727790035277186534_n.jpg?oh=efc8f5f898c02903e488e5a33f24ec96&oe=55A06943

Best Friends

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/10462588_782667551764952_8392160459604240600_n.jpg?oh=1bc4b9fbcc781fc457f9f6a671dac02f&oe=55B10220&__gda__=1440962961_5409c07a18f5705c6dd340017d3205c4


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm getting pet rats. I can't wait. They're so cute ^_^


----------



## tumut (Apr 11, 2015)

Spoiler






his name is max


----------



## Skep (Apr 11, 2015)

i've got a black cat named moozie:



and a ball python named haru:


----------



## Finnian (Apr 11, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Reviving this! Here's a video of my chickens! Chick loves to scruff in the dirt.
> 
> [video=youtube;3QOUe1Yi77M]https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSRQfGJHoQeRk38ID6FwHiA[/video]



AHHHHHHHH AHHHH AHHHHHHH


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 11, 2015)

crystalchild said:


> i have a birman cat named silke. she is just the sweetest thing.



she is so pretty!!


----------



## CozyKitsune (Apr 11, 2015)

I made my dog Mazie a scarf and she looked fab  <3


----------



## ThatLancer (Apr 11, 2015)

Kaygurl said:


> I made my dog Mazie a scarf and she looked fab  <3


That is so cute. She even looks like she's posing for you!


----------



## tumut (Apr 11, 2015)

Skep said:


> i've got a black cat named moozie:
> 
> View attachment 90066
> 
> ...



aww , i love black cats but my family is allergic. Your python is super cute.


----------



## Skep (Apr 11, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> aww , i love black cats but my family is allergic. Your python is super cute.



thank you very much!
my parents are usually allergic to cats as well, but they're not allergic to this one for some reason 8)


----------



## Zedark (Apr 11, 2015)

Kaygurl said:


> View attachment 90070 I made my dog Mazie a scarf and she looked fab  <3



Aww she looks like she's trying to do the doge face from that meme


----------



## gigi (Apr 11, 2015)

I have a little pup who goes everywhere with me


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 11, 2015)

i actually have quite a few pets, plus there are some cats i will feed and stuff outside. i'll post some pictures of my pets once i get them transferred onto my pc. :3


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 12, 2015)

This is ma babe <3 love him so much but gosh is he demanding...




This is his meme...


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 21, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> This is ma babe <3 love him so much but gosh is he demanding...
> 
> View attachment 90265
> 
> ...


 Ah! does he seriously have a meme? that is absolutely adorable! <3 oh my goodness~

Also I am so sorry guys! </3 I've forgot to check into this thread in forever, and it's swarmed with so many cute pets! eep~!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kaygurl said:


> View attachment 90070 I made my dog Mazie a scarf and she looked fab  <3



She's wearing a scarf oh my gosh, does she love the scarf or was this just for the picture? I'm super curious!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> Reviving this! Here's a video of my chickens! Chick loves to scruff in the dirt.
> 
> [video=youtube;3QOUe1Yi77M]https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSRQfGJHoQeRk38ID6FwHiA[/video]


 I won't lie, I'm really proud that your chickens have a youtube channel now! and when I have time to hop on my account, I'm totally going to subscribe to see more of your chickens, they are precious and deserve every ounce of the screen time~ <3

My fianc? literally named a virtual chicken he had on one of our random video games "Norris" in honour of your chicken, not lying.

- - - Post Merge - - -



crystalchild said:


> i have a birman cat named silke. she is just the sweetest thing.


 Her name is also the sweetest thing~ <3

Although those eyes! oh my, it looks like she's staring off into a dream and her eyes are reflecting it. <3 not to mention her coat is fluffy, and reminds me of something sweet!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zedark said:


> Dogs
> 
> https://scontent-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10492541_919417341423305_7727790035277186534_n.jpg?oh=efc8f5f898c02903e488e5a33f24ec96&oe=55A06943
> 
> ...


Aww, do they like to spend time with each other often?? It looks like they are inseparable! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skep said:


> i've got a black cat named moozie:
> 
> View attachment 90066
> 
> ...


 Aw! Moozie reminds me of a black panther with that pose and the way their eyes are looking so fierce, it's quite majestic~ <3

I got to say that Haru is absolutely adorable though! I love pythons and they often are underrated as pets, but they are so fun to raise! And I can already tell just from the photo that Haru looks nice and healthy~ How old are the two??

- - - Post Merge - - -



esweeeny said:


> me and my baby boy ZEKE! he's my world
> 
> View attachment 87916
> 
> ...



OH MY GOODNESS, he looks so cute! ;w; I want to cuddle.... how old is the little guy?? <3 he looks so happy and energetic, I'm guessing he's young, but I'm probably wrong!~ eep!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hai said:


> I've got two hamsters (living in different cages of course):
> 
> Mavro (hybrid)
> View attachment 87925
> ...



It would of drove me completely mad had you not specifically listed what kind of hamsters they were, eep! I always get so excited to see hamsters, as I've raised around three myself, they are normally huge bundles of love in small packages, and I love when they eat their little seed foods that they just nibble it all secretive or quickly. <3

I must say that I love the coat colours on both of them, though~ It's very complimentary to the other, may I ask their personalities?? <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skyhook said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's a real cutie pootie! <3  but why does it look like he's hiding?? is he coming up to say hi to you, or is he in the blanket? I can't really tell~

- - - Post Merge - - -



fup10k said:


> I figured you guys would want to see these really cool x-rays from my goldfish's vet appointment yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow, quite trippy! ;w; but is he okay?? I know I'm late on the update... but I really do hope your fishy is doing alright!


----------



## MishMeesh (Apr 21, 2015)

I had a yellow lab named Simba (girl) growing up, and an orange tabby mix named Tiger (also girl). Simba passed in 2011 and Tiger died this past December.

I'm moving in to my own apartment in the fall and I'm actually hoping to adopt a couple of mice. Mice are the cutest. c: My original plan was to get a cat but I'm not sure if I'd be able to afford vet bills plus any possible damage a scratchy cat could do to my apartment.


----------



## PixelSammie (Apr 21, 2015)

I've used to have 4 cats, sadly 2 passed away within six months. But a stray showed up and we adopted him ^w^.


----------



## hollowbunnie (Apr 25, 2015)

Ive got the two most precious (not so) little cats named tony and mclovin <3


----------



## laurenx (Apr 26, 2015)

two, romeo (the male cat) and ursa juliet (the female german shepherd pup) and they're both the cutest super-animals ever


Spoiler



romeo the super (lazy) cat

ursa juliet the super (lazier) pup


----------



## pouiou1 (Apr 26, 2015)

I've got a parrot, a dog, a chinchilla, and three fishes.
I love th? animales :3


----------



## ganondork (Apr 26, 2015)

This is my 5 month old kitten named Kahleesi <3


----------



## Mariah (Apr 27, 2015)

Spoiler: My cat.


----------



## thatoneguy023 (Apr 27, 2015)

Every single person on this thread should get together and throw a huge pet party and once the party is over all your adorable animals should be given to me. Yep, sounds like a good idea to me. 

Anyway, here I am with Earl Grey.


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 27, 2015)

My baby Sakura :3
Just a warning- It's a very big picture


Spoiler






I'm afraid I couldn't get a picture of my brother's cat, Pegasus, as he's very energetic. I can try again in the evening, when he flops, but in the daytime, its not even worth trying to! Don't ask about the name- blame my brother.


----------



## Imbri (Apr 27, 2015)

My boy, Blaze, is my userpic. I was lucky enough to have him in my life for 18 years.



Spoiler











This was my favorite picture of him. I had the background removed and converted to a counted cross-stitch chart, which I plan to stitch and frame. He was actually 17 when this was taken.

I said good-bye to him a year and a half ago, which was hard, but he was ready. After a week of avoiding my home, because I hated coming in to an empty house (it had just been the two of us), my mother dragged me to a shelter "just to look".

Most of the cats were 4 months and up, and cute, but there were two little girls who were just 8 weeks old. Mom and I each held one, because how can you resist little puffballs, right? When they were put back, they both reached through the cage door to me. I took them home that day.



Spoiler











Here are Maggie (short for Magpie) and Raven. They are sweet girls and I love them dearly. I'd forgotten how much fun (and work!) kittens are, and taking care of them was perfect for helping me move on from losing Blaze. Now that they're getting older, they're starting to become more snuggly, but still very independent. I look forward to many years of sharing the house with them.


----------



## UmaNation (May 1, 2015)

*UMA*

Uma is sleeping right now. so cute!!


----------



## Lolipup (May 1, 2015)

MishMeesh said:


> I had a yellow lab named Simba (girl) growing up, and an orange tabby mix named Tiger (also girl). Simba passed in 2011 and Tiger died this past December.
> 
> I'm moving in to my own apartment in the fall and I'm actually hoping to adopt a couple of mice. Mice are the cutest. c: My original plan was to get a cat but I'm not sure if I'd be able to afford vet bills plus any possible damage a scratchy cat could do to my apartment.


 Aww... honey I'm so sorry ;w; they had beautiful names and I'm sure they meant a lot to you.. I really am .

However, I'm glad you're going to be able to get some mice! <3 they are adorable, although a cat is nice as well, it's ultimately up to you which you choose, that and you don't want your kitty to ruin your apartment ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



UmaNation said:


> Uma is sleeping right now. so cute!!



Cutiepootie! <3 I love it when animals sleep, they always look so peaceful and relaxed~~


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 1, 2015)

ganondork said:


> View attachment 91730
> This is my 5 month old kitten named Kahleesi <3



OMG SHE IS ADORABLE!!



When I'm older I'm going to get myself a dog or a cat. I really wish I could have one now though. It could be someone for me to play with >.<


----------



## Lolipup (May 1, 2015)

PixelSammie said:


> I've used to have 4 cats, sadly 2 passed away within six months. But a stray showed up and we adopted him ^w^.


 Ohhh.. ;w; oh man, so many babies are passing away and it just is killing my heart and eating away at it...;;

I'm happy you were able to adopt another though! might not be able to replace your deceased cats, but hopefully the new cat can help fill the void ;w;


----------



## himeki (May 1, 2015)

I personally dislike cats, but I am so sorry for your loss!​


----------



## Lolipup (May 1, 2015)

laurenx said:


> two, romeo (the male cat) and ursa juliet (the female german shepherd pup) and they're both the cutest super-animals ever
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 I want more of Ursa Juliet, she is absolutely adorable and I love her sleeping pose, oh my goodness~ <3

Romeo looks really grumpy, but in a cute way~

- - - Post Merge - - -



ganondork said:


> View attachment 91730
> This is my 5 month old kitten named Kahleesi <3


 SHE LOOKS PRECIOUS and like a little princess ;w; is she like holding your hand? oh my gosh, because it looks like she's using your hand as a little blanket of love. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



thatoneguy023 said:


> Every single person on this thread should get together and throw a huge pet party and once the party is over all your adorable animals should be given to me. Yep, sounds like a good idea to me.
> 
> Anyway, here I am with Earl Grey.
> 
> ...


 EARL GREY IS LITERALLY ONE OF MY MOST FAVORITE PET NAMES, which I now declare, because that is just perfect and the best, naming a kitty after tea~ <3

I agree with the pet party, but I feel like we should all be able to take home our pets because giving them away is a no no. D;

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorBambie said:


> My baby Sakura :3
> Just a warning- It's a very big picture
> 
> 
> ...


Sakura literally looks like an angel, and I feel all happy seeing her laying there all cute like that, I wanna push on her nose ;w;

If you can get a picture of Pegasus, I think that would be amazing~ although I find it cute that his name is Pegasus and it was hard to get a picture of him. xP _like he's flying around or something._

- - - Post Merge - - -



Imbri said:


> My boy, Blaze, is my userpic. I was lucky enough to have him in my life for 18 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....That broke my heart a little bit, I'm so sorry for your loss but I am happy that you can keep on remembering him and holding him close even now. ;w;

On the other hand I am very happy to know that you got two little girls that love you so much, they seem really cute and I'm glad they are slowly starting to become more snuggly~ <3 I love how one of them looks like they are sticking out their tongue, but at the same time I'm just happy in general that you have them to help you get through the hard times. ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



RosieThePeppyCat said:


> OMG SHE IS ADORABLE!!
> 
> 
> 
> When I'm older I'm going to get myself a dog or a cat. I really wish I could have one now though. It could be someone for me to play with >.<


 Eep you totally should~ <3 animals are really amazing and very nice to have in your life, I recommend a dog if it's your first pet, just because they seem a lot more fun to play with in my opinion.. ;w; (that and I'm deathly allergic to cats so I wouldn't know.. even if I want to;; )


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 1, 2015)

I would want a dog, really badly. But I still have a slight allergy to them. Also my parents say they are too much work >.<


----------



## Lolipup (May 1, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I would want a dog, really badly. But I still have a slight allergy to them. Also my parents say they are too much work >.<


I'm pretty sure allergy medicine might work if your allergy isn't too bad? <3
Although they are quite a bit of work, I would recommend a small dog, they tend to be less work and good for first pets. ^^


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 1, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> I'm pretty sure allergy medicine might work if your allergy isn't too bad? <3
> Although they are quite a bit of work, I would recommend a small dog, they tend to be less work and good for first pets. ^^



Yea the medicine does work xD. My parents had pets once and they say it's too much work. They already have three kids. 
It's too bad though. I would love a dog. 

Really? I thought they would be more work haha. I was planning on getting a puppy golden retriever, but I'm not sure.


----------



## himeki (May 1, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Yea the medicine does work xD. My parents had pets once and they say it's too much work. They already have three kids.
> It's too bad though. I would love a dog.
> 
> Really? I thought they would be more work haha. I was planning on getting a puppy golden retriever, but I'm not sure.



:O
Oh my goodness... don't get a retriever as your first dog! They need so much work!
As a owner of a cute little staffie, I'm biased! Staffies, despite all the fuss and hate on them are actually very nice dogs. I've had mine for 6 years now and she is lovely <3
If you don't want to work hard, why not get a pug?​


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 1, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> :O
> Oh my goodness... don't get a retriever as your first dog! They need so much work!
> As a owner of a cute little staffie, I'm biased! Staffies, despite all the fuss and hate on them are actually very nice dogs. I've had mine for 6 years now and she is lovely <3
> If you don't want to work hard, why not get a pug?​


Ahh I see xD. I had no idea. 


I kinda would want a dog that doesn't shed, any ideas?


----------



## himeki (May 1, 2015)

Once again, Staffie wins!​


----------



## Lolipup (May 1, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Ahh I see xD. I had no idea.
> 
> 
> I kinda would want a dog that doesn't shed, any ideas?


 How about a cutiepootie beagle?~ <3


----------



## CheshireKat (May 5, 2015)

I have a cat but I can't get a picture of her at the moment. but she is like soooooooo cute and she recently had babies and the babies are soooo cute as well!


----------



## Imbri (May 5, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> ....That broke my heart a little bit, I'm so sorry for your loss but I am happy that you can keep on remembering him and holding him close even now. ;w;
> 
> On the other hand I am very happy to know that you got two little girls that love you so much, they seem really cute and I'm glad they are slowly starting to become more snuggly~ <3 I love how one of them looks like they are sticking out their tongue, but at the same time I'm just happy in general that you have them to help you get through the hard times. ;w;



Thank you, Lollipup. It was difficult letting Blaze go, but it would've been pure selfishness on my part to not let him go. He'd begun having seizures, and fought after the first two; he was just too tired to try after the third. I got to be with him the whole time, and the last thing he saw/heard/felt was me, so at least I know he passed knowing how much he was loved. 

The girls are wonderful, with their own distinct personalities and quirks. You're right that Raven is sticking her tongue out in that pic; it was their first trip to the vet, and I think that was her way of expressing her opinion of the whole thing.


----------



## Fawning (May 5, 2015)

This is my fat and beautiful best friend Smudge! She's the most loving cat i've ever had/met and she's so cute!

I'll put the photos under a spoiler cause they're quite big!



Spoiler


----------



## Beardo (May 10, 2015)

Just wanted to bump this back up so I could share a picture of my new puppy, Lola!



She's still with her foster family, and we just met her today, but we're picking her up this week. I'm so excited. She's only 3 months old, but she's really calm. She didn't bark or jump at all when me and my mom met with her. I'm just so in love with her. Her foster parents said she's really snuggly. I just wanna hug her right now...


----------



## kelpy (May 10, 2015)

I have a dog of my own, his name is Frodo.
Here's a few pics of him:



Spoiler:  
















He's super sweet and cute, always playful and when he gets sleepy, he'll snuggle up in my lap.
Most of the time he'll chill out with me in my room and chew on his bone.
He's turning one year old in June c:
He's also a  Havanese, a dog that comes from Cuba.

My little baby Dotes..





Beardo said:


> Just wanted to bump this back up so I could share a picture of my new puppy, Lola!
> 
> View attachment 92924
> 
> She's still with her foster family, and we just met her today, but we're picking her up this week. I'm so excited. She's only 3 months old, but she's really calm. She didn't bark or jump at all when me and my mom met with her. I'm just so in love with her. Her foster parents said she's really snuggly. I just wanna hug her right now...



btw she's super cute <3<3<3


----------



## Starwarriormarth (May 11, 2015)

I used to have a few pets lol. But... Now not so many... I really really want to have a cat so bad tho XD I had a dog for a few years but that was kind of it. I also had a turtle I want to show pictures but I don't have any of them which is too bad.


----------

